# DAOC 2 ?



## Stancer (23. September 2009)

Jeff Hickman hat vor kurzem nen Interview gegeben wo es hiess :

_Auf den MMO-Klassiker Dark Age of Camelot angesprochen, der für viele Spieler als PvP-Referenz unter den MMORPGs angesehen wird und an dem Jeff Hickman mehrere Jahre als Director of Customer Support beteiligt war, antwortete er mit einer Gegenfrage. Er wollte wissen, ob der Reporter denn wieder Dark Age of Camelot spielen würde, wenn es in seiner ursprünglichen, meist geliebten Form wieder aufleben würde. Was dies nun genau bedeutet, liegt im Reich der Spekulation. Jeff Hickman soll allerdings mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln darauf hingewiesen haben, dass das weiterhin bestehende Team von Dark Age of Camelot derzeit um neue Leute verstärkt wird._

http://www.buffed.de/news/12067/warhammer-...an-im-interview

Glaubt ihr Mythic plant ein Daoc 2, nachdem sie mit dem WAR Projekt nicht so erfolgreich sind wie erhofft ?

Ich selber hab Daoc geliebt aber ich frage mich :

Was müsste es haben um nicht nur als Daoc + Neue Grafik zu gelten ?

3 Fraktionen sollten bestehen bleiben und auch, das jede Seite eigene Klassen hat. Genau das hat den Reiz ausgemacht. Man könnte das Gildensystem aus WAR nehmen und die Gilden noch mehr ins RvR integrieren.
Das Kombo-Skillsystem ist ebenfalls ein absolutes muss. Scheiss Global Cooldown.
Ausrüstung sollte nur kaum wichtig sein, bzw man sollte das System auch aus Daoc nehmen, wo die Selbstgebauten Items die besten sind und es sehr schwer ist einen Skill auf Max zu bringen.

Aber wenn ich dann so überlege fallen einem kaum Sachen ein, die man besser machen könnte.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Kadrus (23. September 2009)

Mir fallen auch kaum sachen ein. Höchstens bessere Grafik und ein verbessertes UI. Sonst könnte alles so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein anderes Spiel fesselte mich so wie DAoC. Wenn ich an die guten alten Emain-Zeiten denke - AMG -> MMG und wieder zurück.
Oder die guten alten Suma-Raids (Lyo-Spieler wissen was ich meine). Wenn es so werden würde wie damals,ich glaube ich wäre direkt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## jeid (24. September 2009)

agree!
Im grunde ist ein Daoc 2 nicht noetig, die Grafik verbessern sollte reichen. Vieleicht zum naechsten Patch 2er, 4er, 8er rvr Instanzen. weis garnicht mehr in welchem spiel ich sowas gsehen hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dann so, das die teams zufaellig zusammen gestellt werden. in die 4er und 8er kann man natuerlich auch als Gruppe. mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2009)

So etwas gab es ja schonmal für, lass mich nicht lügen, Ultima Online(?). Da hatte man glaube ich einen 3D-Client angeboten, der sich allerdings nicht durchsetzen konnte. Vielleicht wird es das ja auch für DAoC machen. Und ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dies auch die Abozahlen nochmal extrem pushen wird. Denn bei DAoC ist es ja so ähnlich wie bei WoW: Man kann sich eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, wie ein "Teil 2" auszusehen habe.


----------



## Oglokk (26. September 2009)

Kadrus schrieb:


> Mir fallen auch kaum sachen ein. Höchstens bessere Grafik und ein verbessertes UI. Sonst könnte alles so bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








/sign

DAOC war bisher für mich das beste MMO was es bisher gab.Und an dieses SPiel kommt auch so schnell kein anderes ran.SPielerzahlen sind nicht alles liebe Leute sondern Qualität was auch den Support und GMs etc. betrifft.


----------



## Oglokk (26. September 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So etwas gab es ja schonmal für, lass mich nicht lügen, Ultima Online(?). Da hatte man glaube ich einen 3D-Client angeboten, der sich allerdings nicht durchsetzen konnte. Vielleicht wird es das ja auch für DAoC machen. Und ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dies auch die Abozahlen nochmal extrem pushen wird. Denn bei DAoC ist es ja so ähnlich wie bei WoW: Man kann sich eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, wie ein "Teil 2" auszusehen habe.




Das dumme war halt bei UO das sie halt nen 3D Client eingeführt hatten den eigentlich so wirklich von vornherein niemand wollte.2D war zu der Zeit der Hammer.Gut das man bei UO den Clienten auswählen kann ^^.


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2009)

Jop der 3D Client war damals auch einer der Gründe warum ich aufgehört habe. Kam ja mit Third Dawn glaube ich. Aber auch die Aufteilung in Felucca und Blümchenwelt hat alles kaputt gemacht.

Naja, Daoc 2 mit neuer Grafik schön und gut. Das hätte glaube ich dann nicht mehr den Reiz wie das Classic Daoc. Ich meine nach 6 Jahren Daoc hatte ich auch davon genug. 
Man müsste schon ein neues Spiel schaffen aber mit dem gleichen Grundgerüst. Ne neue Welt designen, neue Klassen, neue Skills. Die Questfreundlichkeit sollte auch vorhanden sein aber es sollte auch die gleiche Level Schwierigkeit wie das Classic Daoc haben, also das man schon seine 3-4 Monate bis zum Max Level braucht.

Gerade am Anfang war Daoc im RvR absolut genial. Überall rannten nur 40-45er rum und plötzlich tauchte nen 50er auf und alles floh in Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (2. Oktober 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> SPielerzahlen sind nicht alles liebe Leute sondern Qualität was auch den Support und GMs etc. betrifft.


Hoffe du meinst mit Qualität beim Support nicht DAoC ... Right Never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAoC würde sicher funktionieren, jedoch müsste Mythic und EA sich dann mit einer kleineren Community zufriedengeben - ob sie das wollen ist die andere Sache. So schön DAoC auch war, ein bisschen was sollte überarbeitet werden, z.B. die doch etwas träge Steuerung der Chars (zumindestens habe ich das jetzt zurückblickend so in Erinnerung) und vorallem vernünftige Animationen - Laufanimation vom männlichen Luri ... Zugfahren! Die Welt sollte so wie in Classic sein: keine Instanz, nur Epic-Questreihe, usw. 

Ein DAoC 2 würd ich mir sicher anschauen, aber ob ich es jetzt wieder spielen würde, das weiss ich nicht. Bin derzeit wieder auf der Suche nach der alten UO-Zeit nur etwas zeitgemäßer und deswegen schau ich da lieber in eine andere Zukunft.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen, die Hauptunterschiede zu den aktuellen MMO sind
1. 3 Reiche, damit immer noch wiederkehrenden Schwierigkeiten einen Feldzug trotz ausreichender Stärke sicher zu gewinnen.
2. Schön niedrige Steigerungen von den Waffen- und Rüstungswerten im Endgame.
früher:
3. schnelle Integration in Gruppen beim Leveln in die Reichgemeinschaft

Alles andere, wie Housing ect. haben die anderen Spiele auch. Und ich bezweifel einen achtbaren Erfolg, weil die Unterschiede gegenüber den heutigen MMO dieses Genre nicht groß genug sind. Da müßte schon zusätzlich eine entscheidende Idee her, welche sich von den anderen abhebt. Sach ich mal zur Provokation, die Rassen und Klassen von Siedler2 nehmen.

Als Beispiel zu großer Ähnlichkeit nehme ich mal Warhammer und WoW. Trotz deutlicher Unterschiede in bestimmten Bereichen, quasi Spezialitäten habe ich nicht das Gefühl ausserhalb von Wow zu spielen. Der Hauptunterschied sollte ansich im PvP greifen, weil es im Prinzip in WoW nicht vorhanden is. Aber auch da habe ich das Gefühl weiter WoW zu spielen gehabt.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Hauptunterschiede zu den aktuellen MMO sind
> 1. 3 Reiche, damit immer noch wiederkehrenden Schwierigkeiten einen Feldzug trotz ausreichender Stärke sicher zu gewinnen.
> 2. Schön niedrige Steigerungen von den Waffen- und Rüstungswerten im Endgame.
> früher:
> ...




WAR ist auch recht WoW ähnlich gehalten, zumindest was den Einstieg betrifft.

Aber Daoc und WoW sind 2 verschiedene Welten. Das RvR aus Daoc sucht bis heute seinesgleichen. Es gab noch ein paar Punkte mehr die das Daoc RvR ausmachten :

- Massen CC
- 8er Gruppen mit enormen Skill konnten 4-5mal so viele Gegner platt machen, nur durch Teamplay.
- Burgraids mit zerstörbaren Burgen


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob ich da alleine bin, aber ich fande Trials of Atlantis richtig geil.
Artefakte, ML's etc dürfen gerne wieder dabei sein.

*in erinnerungen schwelg wie ich tagelang den löwen in der wüste, für den heilerumhang, gefarmt habe"


----------



## bloeeb (6. Oktober 2009)

daoc ist das beste mmo !!!
ach gott kann mich noch an die super zeiten mit meiner frostalf heilerin erinnern oder wie ich mit nem kumpel zu zweit ganze 8er gruppen gelegt habe oder manchmal auch gegen irgendwelche burgen gerannt bin und wir es einfach nicht geschafft haben diese blöden dinger einzunehem n^^fande laby hat daoc ein bisschen kaputt gemacht weil vorher gab es diese wunderbaren massen pvp kämpfe wo es schon passieren konnte dass durch zufall die albs hibs und mids gleichzeitig raids aufstellten und dann irgendwo trafen und man dank der cool effekte nixmehr gesehen hat ^^ hat schon laune gemacht und kein spiel hat so sehr gefesselt wäre sofort dabei und außer besserer grafik fällt mir auch nich wirklich was ein was man besser machen könnte . würde es sogar bei jedem meiner freunde anprangen und sie davon überzeugen es ist das beste mmo ever! 
hoffen wir mal falls ja man sieht sich im grenzland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg bloeeb


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Was müsste es haben, dass es mich, der DAoC nie wirklich
(meine 14 tage Trial zählt nicht oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gespielt hat begeistert?
-Viele, schwer auszubauende Handwerksberufe, durch die man gut Sachen erlangen kann
-Ein rießiges PvP Gebiet (ähnlich dem Abyss in Aion) mit Flüsse, Seen, Berge, Taktische wichtige positionen, welche
auch ein bisschen Befestigt sind (Schlachtfeldziele)
-3 Spielbare Reiche mit völlig unterschiedlichen Klassen! 
-Schiffe, welche von Handwerkern hergestellt werden und mit denen man seeschlachten ausfechten kann!
-Durch Belagerungswaffen völlig zerstörbare Burgen, soll heißen nicht nur das Tor angreifbar
-Leitern, Belagerungstürme
-Viel CC
-Grafik, welche auf Aion Niveau ist
-In denn unteren Level Bereichen Szenarios zum Leveln und low Level PvP zu betreiben
-Längere Level Phase, mit vielen Quests
-Instanzen nach kurzer (ca 18 Stunden) Spielzeit
-Instanzen aber keine Raids auf Maximalstufe
-Playerhousing (!!!)
-Gildensystem ähnlich WAR
-*Keine* "Offene Gruppe" funktion
-Ausrüstung einigermassen wichtig! (nicht wie in GW aber auch nicht wie in WoW)
-Andere Vermarktungsstartegie als bei WAR ("WAR is coming" fand ich immer peinlich!)
-Großer Offener Beta Test um die Performance hoch zu halten

So das ist alles was mir einfält, müsste nichtmal ein DAoC2 sein ein "Die Elfen" MMORPG
fände ich viel besser!


----------



## Cincin (20. Oktober 2009)

ich kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Das komische an Daoc ist das es im Prinzip schon ziemlich gut ist und einem nur wenig einfällt was man ändern könnte.
Grafik = Stimme ich zu
GUI = Ebenso. Die GUI und Kommandozeile ist doch etwas sehr umständlich zu bedienen , eine weitaus modernere GUI würde sehr viel ausmachen
Steuerung =Damals keine Einwände. Heutzutage finde ich die Steuerung sehr altbacken und kompliziert. In Tagen von WoW,EQ, Lotro, Aoc usw. sind wir einiges besseres gewohnt.
PvP = Bitte nichts ändern. Ich finde PvP/RvR genial implementiert



Kadrus schrieb:


> Mir fallen auch kaum sachen ein. Höchstens bessere Grafik und ein verbessertes UI. Sonst könnte alles so bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,


Geige schrieb:


> -Viele, schwer auszubauende Handwerksberufe, durch die man gut Sachen erlangen kann
> -Ein rießiges PvP Gebiet (ähnlich dem Abyss in Aion) mit Flüsse, Seen, Berge, Taktische wichtige positionen, welche
> auch ein bisschen Befestigt sind (Schlachtfeldziele)
> -3 Spielbare Reiche mit völlig unterschiedlichen Klassen!
> ...



DAOC hat KEIN instanziiertes PVP, also "Szenarien". Die BGs sind (zum Glück)
komplett offen, mehr Leute, mehr Spannung etc.

Ansonsten kann man sich über einige Punkte streiten, z.B. Grafik, ich find die Grafik
deutlich besser als die von WAR oder Aion, da nicht so bunt, ausserdem kann die
Grafik mehr Spieler darstellen, was eindeutig ein Vorteil ist.

Wenn man darüber hinwegsieht hat das alte daoc ALLE deine Punkte
drinnen.

Und noch einiges mehr was nicht aufgezählt wurde, z.B. Stat-Caps, wodurch
das ganze Thema Rüstung viel komplexer wird und vieles mehr.

Die Schiffe muss man btw. mit extra Bewaffnung ausrüsten, Raids auf Max-
Level GIBT es, allerdings muss man die nur einmal machen (ML) man sieht
eine grosse Menge Bosse, die werden dann "abgehakt" und wenn man bei
allen war, so muss man nie mehr hin.

Gruss,
erwo

PS: bezieht sich alles auf die neueste DAOC Version mit allen Addons,
nicht auf daoc Classic, da sind uU. nicht ganz alle Sachen dabei.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also, was Grafik angeht, da müsste meines Erachtens nach klar eine komplette Überarbeitung der Engine her. Freilich kann man so argumentieren, wie mein Vorredner, der sagt, daß in Wow, Aion oder War zu bunt ist. Das ist aber eine Frage des Styles. Technisch ist Daoc absolut veraltet und das ist leider Fakt.

Ansonsten müsste man nicht viel ändern. Das User-Interface anpassen, wie bereits erwähnt wurde und ein bisschen an der Steuerung feilen. Vom eigentlichen Spielprinzip ist es aber nach wie vor Sahne und meiner Meinung nach das beste, was ich je gespielt habe.

Das wichtigste, was Daoc brauchen würde, sind aber neue Spieler. Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Neuankömmlinge werden es in Daoc, vor allem im RvR, wo nur noch alte Hasen unterwegs sind, sehr schwer haben, so das die meisten wohl recht schnell die Flinte in das Korn werfen dürften.

Von daher wäre ein 2ter Teil wohl die einzige Lösung, da damit auch ein völliger Reset verbunden ist. Leider glaube ich nicht, daß wir jemals ein Daoc zwei zu Gesicht bekommen werden.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (23. Oktober 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> DAOC war bisher für mich das beste MMO was es bisher gab.Und an dieses SPiel kommt auch so schnell kein anderes ran.SPielerzahlen sind nicht alles liebe Leute sondern Qualität was auch den Support und GMs etc. betrifft.



Vöiig richtig. Deshalb ist auch SWG das beste MMO aller Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jammela (25. Oktober 2009)

Neue Grafik? So in Etwa http://mharjula.blogspot.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ui Änderungen? Naja wers braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RvR? Natürlich soll/muss es zumindest prizipiell so bleiben.
Crafting? Von mir aus eine Stufe härter (war damals ein Hardcorecrafter^^)

Was noch? Hmmm bloss keine PvE oder PvP Instanzen! Ausserdem so ein Quatsch wie TOA bähhh, wenn man keine Zeit hatte für ML Raids oder Artes dann war man nach einiger Zeit unerwünscht im RvR. Vor allem wenn man so beliebte Klassen wie Ordi gespielt hat ^^ die Erste Frage war doch ob man Manafeld hat :/

Aber vor allem braucht man Spieler. Ich könnte mir jedem wetten, dass das DAoC von Heute vielen Leuten Spass machen würde wenn die Server wieder die 3000.er Marke knacken würden. Damit meine ich nicht den Cluster sondern die Server ... wie damals ^^

Ich kenne auch diese Meldung die am Anfang zittiert worden ist von dem Mythic Typen. 1. Ist er eine Labberbacke und meises Wissens nach bereits gefeuert und 2. Handelt es sich bei den Stelenausschreiben um ein paar neue Mitarbeiter. Das gesamte DAoC Team bestand bis vor kurzem aus ein paar Mitarbeitern und man stockt nun auf weil man womöglich einen Servertransfer EU->US vorbereitet. Möglicherweise ist noch ein Addon in der Mache aber ich denke nicht, dass ein DAoC 2 in Planung ist. Traurig aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre ,-)


----------



## Yoldron (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe DAOC bis zum erscheinen von New Frontiers gespielt, anschliessend auf Wow gewechselt.

Leider hat kein Spiel mehr die gleiche Spannung / Entspannung wie DAOC erreicht.

Hier mal was DAOC für mich Attraktiv gemacht hat:
+ Stil (Kräftig, Realistisch, Episch)
+ Sound (ruhige, sanfte, beruhigende Töne/Musik in der Wildnis, epische Sounds in der Nähe von Gefechten/Städten)
+ grosse, questfreie Gebiete (Marschen auf Albion) die man durchwandert hat, bei Nebel oder Schnee
+ Klassen, unterschiedlich und interessant
+ Housing
+ Crafting
+ Gruppenorientierte Elemente wie Beschützen, Blocken usw. die viel ausgeprägter waren als bei aktuellen Spielen
+ Coole Styles, die auch Soundmässig gerockt haben!!
+ 3 Reiche
+ 3 Reiche, das hilft dem Balancing
+ Das Ziel war es, die Reliquien der Feinde zu erobern um dem eigenen Reich einen Bonus zu verschaffen, nicht die persönliche Ausrüstung nochmals und nochmals zu verbessern!!!!!!
+ Der Kampf gegen das feindliche Reich stand im Zentrum, nicht nur die persönliche "Steigerung" der Ausrüstung, dadurch entstand eine viel höhere Verbundenheit innerhalb des Reiches.
+ Viele unterschiedliche Klassen, wobei das eher ein Minus beim Balancing ist
+ In Albion keine doofen Elfen usw. sondern unterschidliche Rassen wie Highlander, Bretonen, usw. Es haben nur die Spät-Römer gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ Realistische Kleider, man hat die Gildenwappen auf den Schildern und Umhängen wirklich markant gesehen, nicht so ein kitschiger Manga-Wow-Stil
+ Den Burgen hat man angesehen das sie einer Gilde gehören
+ Reifere Spieler (Kiddis konnten sich das Internet und die Gebühren noch nicht leisten)
+ Viel mehr Kommunikation, weil man ohne eine Gruppe nicht so einfach Leveln konnte, das war nicht immer gut, aber dank der höheren Kommunikation konnte eine angenehme Atmosphäre geschaffen werden
+ Und nochmals, das Ziel war den Feind unerbittlich zu bekämpfen, zu jagen, ihn zu tötenoder zu vernichten, aber garantiert nicht seine eigene goldene Armani-Rüstung nochmals und nochmals zu verbessern.
+ Die BG's waren cool, man konnte dort schon kleine Burgkämpfe erleben und sie waren immer offen
+ PvP-Zone war ein grosses Gebiet, wobei EMain sich als Hauptkampfzone herauskristallisiert hat, coole Stimmung vor Ort, weil laufend frische Spieler eingegroffen sind, sich gesammelt haben und abmarschiert sind (oft 50-80 oder mehr Spieler). Diese Aufbruchsszenen waren einfach nur Episch.
+ Die verdammten Schleicherklassen haben die Zonen beobachtet und Infos weitergeleitet, mein Gott habe ich sie gehasst wenn ich ihnen alleine begegnet bin, aber geliebt wenn sie uns Informationen zugesteckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man hat nicht einfach laufend die Infos vom System erhalten wo gerade was läuft, man musste die Feinde aufspühren und jagen, sie hetzen und vielleicht dann doch selber sterben

Nicht alles war gut:
- CC (30sec stuns, tot und dann 20min Plattform+10min bis man gesammelt wieder im Kampf war)
- Root/MEZZ = CC, einfach Scheisse, das ist in WAR schon viel besser
- AE war schon in DAOC ein Problem

Man muss aber auch sagen das Spiele wie WAR in einigen Bereichen (Quests, Briefkasten, Burgen, direkte Action, Einführung, usw.) schon erhebliche Fortschritte gebracht haben, aber die wichtigen zentralen Punkte (siehe meine positiven Punkte) ignoriert haben.


----------



## Stancer (1. November 2009)

Das CC in Daoc war absolut genial gelöst, denn es macht die Kämpfe flüssig. Man stand zwar wenn es mal wirklich hart kam ne Minute im Mezz aber dafür gabs ja Purge und nach dem ersten grossen CC konnte man durchkämpfen.

In WAR ist das CC der grösste Scheiss. Du läufst 3m und wirst gerootet für 5sek, läufst wieder 3m und wirst für 5sek gestunnt, läufst wieder 3m und wirst für 5sek gemezzt usw.
Ich kam mir da vor wie in nem Stauf auf der Autobahn. Stop & Go....

AE in Daoc war auch besser gelöst. Die Fern AE waren relativ schwach und lohnten sich kaum. Die Bomben waren stark mussten aber dafür in die Menge rein. In WAR sind Bomben/AE sogar stärker als Single DD attacken wodurch dieses AE gespamme erst entstand. Ka wie es jetzt ist spiels ja nimmer.

Ich denke der wichtigste Faktor im Daoc RvR war, das es nen Statslimit gab. Es gab auch Zeiten, wo bestimmte Klassen einfach unschlagbar waren aber die Auswirkungen waren nie so extrem.

Ausserdem war es möglich mit ner guten Gruppe auch einen Zerg zu legen und es war oft sogar von Nachteil in einem Zerg zu laufen. In WAR sind Zergs die effektivste Methode im RvR und so herrscht dort das Prinzip : Masse statt Klasse. in Daoc galt meistens : Klasse statt Masse !


----------



## Jiro (2. November 2009)

DAoC hab ich ebenfalls in bester Erinnerung, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, hat sich über die Jahre hinweg einiges in dem Genre getan, vor dem man nicht einfach die Augen zumachen kann.

Was ich negativ in Erinnerung habe:

- Crafting.........nicht mehr zeitgemäß, kann nicht sein, dass man stundenlang auf gelbe Balken schaut, die sich von links nach rechts bewegen 
                      (naja hatte wohl eh fast jeder ein Klick Macro)

- Balancing........die Klassenvielfalt war nicht nur das beste am Spiel, sondern gleichzeitig auch sein größtes Problem. Das FOTM Klassen Getue 
                        war nur noch nervig und machte die Balance jedesmal aufs Neue kaputt.

- XP off Befehl....für Neueinsteiger und Rückkehrer einfach nur frustrierend in den low Level BGs ausschließlich auf PvP Twinks zu treffen

- Levelhöhlen......nach mehrjähriger Abstinenz kaufte ich mir im Angebot DAoC komplett inkl. 2 Freimonaten, einfach nur nervig dort hochzuleveln und sonst für nichts Levelgruppen zu finden

- TOA..............mein Grund damals mit DAoC aufzuhören, der Grindfaktor soll aber zurückgepachted worden sein, was ich so sah und hörte



Was ich besonders mochte:

+ Grafik&Atmosphäre: Grafik ist unbestreitbar veraltet, aber hat Stil und Charme; Hadrians Wall bei Regen und Nebel, die schneebedeckten Midgard PvP 
                                  Gebiete...ich hab kein MMORPG mit besserer Atmossphäre mehr kennengelernt seitdem
                                  langsam wirds nervig, dass fast jedes neue MMORPG in kleinkindgerechter Kunterbunt- Optik rauskommt

+ große PvP Zonen: die neuen MMORPGs setzen alle auf "Instant Action"...Feinde laufen auf einem vorhersehbaren Weg zu, am gemeinsamen Treffpunkt X 
                              krachts, danach alles wieder gleich von Anfang...alles immer in der gleichen vorhersehbaren Art; 
                              sogar das alte Emain Zerg PvP zwischen ATK-AMG-MMG-MTK war da weniger vorhersehbar und spannender
                              die ganzen Elemente "Woher kommen sie?", "Wieviele sind es?", "Was machen die Leute vom 3. Realm?" wurden aus WAR einfach         
                              herausgenommen, die würd ich gern wieder haben

+ 3 völlig unterschiedliche Realms mit eigener, an die englische/nordische/irische Sagenwelt angelehnter Lore

+ unterschiedliche Qualitäten beim Craften, Specllcasting, Alchemy

+ keine hüpf-hüpf-hüpf-... PvP Kämpfe

+ Housing

+ Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten (Einfärben von Rüstung, Gildenumhang, /hood Befehl etc.)



was man gerne übernehmen kann:

+ alles was bei den neuen MMORPGs mittlerweile zum Standard gehört (Mounts, Briefkästen...aber bitte keine Instanzen)

+ verbessertes Gildensystem

+ modernes UI


----------



## Xawi (2. November 2009)

Es ist/wäre zu schön um Wahr zu sein. 

Hab gerade dieses Wochenende mit meinen Kollegen über die alte DaoC zeit geredet und nun brennts wieder in den Fingern meinen Heiß geliebten Animisten zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DaoC 2 wäre ein Traum... Ich würde es mir direkt kaufen und spielen und wenn das nciht grund genug für Mythic ist weiß cih auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich werde heute abend nochmal rein schaun wie verstaubt die Server von DaoC so sind... 

Ani ich komme ^^


----------



## Stancer (2. November 2009)

Es muss ja auch kein Mainstreamprojekt sein wie WoW, WAR oder Aion. Nen kleines Nischenprojekt würde reichen. Klein anfangen und wachsen wie z.b. EVE, die haben damals mit 20.000 Spielern angefangen.... heute sinds über 300.000 !

Ich denke selbst wenn das Projket klein wäre aber alles hätte was das alte Daoc hatte plus neue Grafik, neue Welt und neue Klassen würde man mindestens 50% der Ex-Daoc Spieler dort finden, was dann schonmal gut 150.000 wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr als genug für lustige RvR Schlachten !


----------



## jeid (3. November 2009)

im Grunde brauchen wir kein daoc 2. Denn die Grafik verbesser geht auch so, das hatte wir ja schon mal. Es muss bzw, darf es im Grunde nicht wie in WOW aussehen. aber so wie in runes of magic wurde ich schon verdammt geil finden. Und die welt vernueftig erweitern oder mit neuen inhalten stopfen geht auch per update. denn ich muss schon zugeben, die alte welt wuerde mir fehlen. ich habe meine accs auch wieder freigeschaltet und zocke im mom hibi. Irgentwie wird es mir nicht langweilig dabei. und am ende des tages kann ich immer noch sagen, cool, ich habe was geschaft.


----------



## Stancer (3. November 2009)

Naja aber dann ist das Problem, das man ja schon vieles hat.

Nochmal das alle bei Null anfangen finde ich wesentlich reizvoller !


----------



## Xawi (3. November 2009)

Es ist ja auch reizvoller für neue Spieler bei ein neuen Spiel einzusteigen als bei einen "alten" nur grundüberholten Spiel...

Ich kenne die aktuelle dserver situation zwar nicht aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das im low lvl bereicht nichts bis sehr wenig los ist. Da ja jeder inzwischen entweder seinen Char gefunden hat oder alle auf High lvl haben... 

Und als neu einsteiger alleine hoch zu lvln wäre für mich mehr frust als lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darauf ist ja auch ein DaoC nicht ausgelegt.

Daher wäre ich schon für ein "Nullen" ^^ 

Wenn nur dran denke endlich 50ig, endlich ins RVR und nicht den hauch einer chance wegen dem fehlendem Equip, der fehlenden  Ehrfahrung und dem Fehlenden PvP-Rang...

Also das sind so die punkte die mir im Kopf umherschwirren und mich davon abhalten wieder mit Daoc anzufangen...


----------



## Stancer (3. November 2009)

Ja das war damals am Anfang so genial. Ich war Level 38 und 2 aus Gilde 42 und 44. Die nehmen mich mit ins RvR und alles war da noch so Level 30 bis 45 und auf einmal kommt nen 50er Hib übern Hügel gelaufen und killt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war so geil, wie nen ganzer Zerg vor einem Hib wegrennt und als ich dann aus der Entfernung beobachtete, wie ein paar arme Seelen es versuchten ihn zu erledigen fiel mir die Kindlade runter. Der 50er hat so 8-10 Spieler in kürzester Zeit einfach so umgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie der Vorredner schon sagte: Einfach nen neues Update rauszubringen würde mich auch nicht reizen. Es gäbe zu viel nachzuholen bis man endlich richtig loslegen könnte.

EVE Online würde mich z.b. auch reizen aber mittlerweile müsste man so viel nachholen, bis man zu den anderen aufgeschlossen hätte.


----------



## Solmyr62 (4. November 2009)

Ich habe vor kurzem das alte DAoC 1 nach vier Jahren neu begonnen (US Trial). Einfach aus Mangel an echten Alternativen. 
Und ich bin erstaunt:

Leveln geht dank Bonis richtig flott. Auch solo. 
Craften ist verglichen mit früher ein Witz (so schnell - unglaublich).
Dank US-Dollar kostet das Monatsabo gerade mal 10 Euro. Alle Add-Ons incl. 
Rote Buffs kann man am RvR-Eingangskeep für Gold oder Kopfgeldpunkte kaufen. Buffbots sind entbehrlich.
Bogis haben eingebaute Eigenbuffs, die sie zu den am einfachsten zu levelnden Klassen machen.
TOA- Sachen und Fähigkeiten kann man mit Kopfgeldpunkten kaufen. Usw...

Und auf dem US-Cluster Ywain sind überwiegend 2800-3500 Leute drin. Das Spiel ist richtig belebt, wie in alten Zeiten. Angesichts der Elemantarität der Fragen im Advice-Chat scheinen da auch jede Menge Neulinge zuzuwachsen. 
Die Euro-Server gehen dagegen leider gerade den Bach runter (-40% in zwei Wochen).

Ob das Spiel noch mal eine Renaissance erlebt? Verdient hätte es das. Würde man mir dieses Spiel als neu andienen, würde mir allenfalls die etwas altbackene Grafik auffallen (aber verglichen mit anderen Spielen ist die noch sehr ordentlich). Das Konzept des offenen RvRs ist ungeschlagen genial. Ein freie begehbare Welt ohne Szenarien mit Festungen, Belagerungswaffen, die auch was taugen, Relikten, die mal erobern kann, den RvR-Dungeon (DF). Das Laby kenne ich dabei noch gar nicht mal.

Wer es noch nicht kennt: Unbedingt mal die Trial probieren (zwei Wochen Vollzugang, Download ca. 4 GB, einfache Anmeldung, keine Kreditkarte nötig)!

DAoC 2? Schön wär´s. Ich glaub nicht so recht dran. So furchtbar viel wäre eigentlich gar nicht zu ändern. Aufpolierte Grafik, Briefkästen, bessere Quests... fällt mir schon schwer, was da noch unbedingt rein müsste. Vieles an dem Spiel ist so gut, bzw. gut geworden, dass ich da nicht das Rad neu erfunden sehen möchte.


----------



## jeid (4. November 2009)

Allerdings wuerde alles nullen, die jenigen die wenig zeit zum spielen haben, schnell in die Situation bringen, die sie jetzt bei einem neuanfang haben. Davon abgesehen wuerde man denen die von anfang an treu geblieben sind, den Lolly wegnehmen. Wuerde mir auch nicht gefallen. Wenn die comunity sich zusammen reissen wuerde, und den neuen mehr unter die arme greifen wuerde, waere es auch kein thema neu anzufangen. Davo abgesehen, sehe ich immernoch viele rr1 im rvr rumlaufen. Es kommt sicher auch auf die einstellung an, ob man damit klar kommt, in den ersten wochen im rvr futter zu sein, um sich dann hoch zu arbeiten. man kann es doch auch als herrausvorderung sehen. RvR ist so vielseitig, jeder hat im Grunde die moeglichkeit hoch zu kommen, mit oder ohne Temp. aber das problem ist glaube ich, das ne gruppe von leuten vorgibt, was laeuft, und der rest das als massstab sieht. Macht fuer mich zumindest den eindruck.


----------



## Xawi (4. November 2009)

Jap ich werd wohl morgen wieder neu anfangen da ich keinerlei daten mehr von meinen damaligen account weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden was ich spielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also die Fraktion wird definitiv Hib, aber entweder nen Waldi, nen NS, nen Ani oder nen Barden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lass mcih ncoh bissle berieseln


----------



## jeid (4. November 2009)

Xawi schrieb:


> Jap ich werd wohl morgen wieder neu anfangen da ich keinerlei daten mehr von meinen damaligen account weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Faengste EU an?


----------



## Xawi (4. November 2009)

Jop das wird dort bestimmt schon schwierig genug mit den ganzen abkürzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss ich mir das nicht noch auf englisch an tun.

Also mein Favo ist halt Ani oder nen Barde. Ich weiß nur net wie effektiv die so sind vllt aber auch ne Banshee style over all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeid (4. November 2009)

Xawi schrieb:


> Jop das wird dort bestimmt schon schwierig genug mit den ganzen abkürzungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Koennen gerne zusammen los ziehen, habe noch was platz auf dem 2t account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal wieder von klein auf lvl wird auchmal spassig. Ich bin wohl meistens ab 21 uhr on. kannst ja mal nach FIANNA suchen. eigentlich bin nur ich on, weil die Gilde eigentlich tot ist. Aber war halt die erste Gilde in meinem Daoc leben, noch zu beta zeiten.


----------



## Xawi (4. November 2009)

jop ok werd dies tun sobald ich weiß was ich spielen werde... wobei ich glaub das es ein Animist wird da er in meinen erinnerungen solo am besten klar kam...


----------



## jeid (4. November 2009)

Xawi schrieb:


> jop ok werd dies tun sobald ich weiß was ich spielen werde... wobei ich glaub das es ein Animist wird da er in meinen erinnerungen solo am besten klar kam...



Ani macht maechtig spass. Habe bisher 2 hochgelvlt. hab auch schon ueberlegt ob ich noch einen lvl. Aber das werde  ich wohl heute abend entscheiden, wenn ich zu hause bin.


----------



## Stancer (5. November 2009)

Barde ist reiner Gruppenchar, hab hib zwar nie gespielt aber jeder der Hib gespielt hat sagt, das Barde die schlimmste Solo-Klasse ist. Dafür ist er eine absolute Must-Have-Klasse dank Speed und CC.

Damals mit meinem Jäger hab ich mich immer über Barden gefreut. Haben dich 2min lang mit CC genervt aber quasi keinen Schaden gemacht. War man dann einmal an ihm dran war er auch ganz schnell Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn du keinen Levelpartner hast... Finger weg vom Barden !


----------



## jeid (5. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Barde ist reiner Gruppenchar, hab hib zwar nie gespielt aber jeder der Hib gespielt hat sagt, das Barde die schlimmste Solo-Klasse ist. Dafür ist er eine absolute Must-Have-Klasse dank Speed und CC.
> 
> Damals mit meinem Jäger hab ich mich immer über Barden gefreut. Haben dich 2min lang mit CC genervt aber quasi keinen Schaden gemacht. War man dann einmal an ihm dran war er auch ganz schnell Geschichte
> 
> ...



Da ist was dran. Habe meine Barden alle im schlepp gehabt. Wobei, wenn man gerne questet kann man heutzutage nen barden auch locker solo hoch bekommen. man muss nur anders skillen, zb mehr auf waffe. Mit 40 gibt es nen free resp, und die steine bekommt man auch hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## Citti (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo mal an alle !!

Also das was DAOC ausgemacht hat waren früher die 3 Reiche und das Rvr und die bGs !
was mir alles einfallen würde, ui das wäre ne lange liste versuche mich mal kurz zu halten !

Also zuerst mal zur Bezahlung ich kenne noch DAOC da konnte manr nur mit Creditkarte, Masterc. oder sonsigen Cards bezahlen. Mitlerweile gibt es schon Game Time Carten,Paysave,Paypal usw.

Zu den Reichen wäre es zu überlegen, ob es bei den 3 Reichen bleiben soll oder eventuell noch ein 4,5,oder 6 Reich dazukommen sollte, was für die strategie in den Schlachten sicher besser wäre.

Zu den BGs sei gesagt so wie sie in DAOC waren bzw. noch sind absolut 1a nur keine Szenarien, siehe in Warhammer bestes Beispiel das sich dort dir Szenarien nicht so durchgesetzt haben wie sie vermutet hatten. Ist auch klar wenn ich PvPSchlachten möchte werde ich in 15 min. keine Schlacht zusammen bringen !
Der XP off Befehl war sicherlich ne bereicherung in DAOC hatte selber an die 5 char. in den verschiedenstens BGs.

- zu den BGs auch hier könnte man etwas machen wie zb. erobere die Burg und du bekommst ein gutes inten das du dir aussuchen kannst.

- Quests ja sehr viele Quests zu machen, nur einige die nicht so lange dauern aber auch welche die wenn sie schon Zeit in anspruch nehmen ich dafür auch was besonderes bekomme !

- Housing ja vieleicht auch im RVR mit einbauen ?!
- im RvR vieleicht nicht nur Burgen belagern zu können sondern auch ne Stadt zu machen die sich wie in Warhammer aufbaut aber die dan auch mal belagert werden kann.

- zu den RRs fand ich es schade das man mit einem hohen RR Rang zu mächtig war, da sollte man sich auch was überlegen!

- zu den Reichen: Midgard war hatte die besten Tanks Hibernia die besten Caster und die Albs von überall etwas.
Besser vieleicht wenn es gerechter aufgeteilt werden würde. Bespiel der Bogi bei den Albs war ein Bogi und machte mit dem am meisten schaden hingegen bei den Mids er hatte in Ped und war im Nahkampf sehr stark. Was ich damit meine ist ich hätte gerne einen Bogi gespielt den gabs aber nur bei den Albs und nicht bei den Mids dafür gabs wieder einige Klassen die ich gerne von den Hibs gahabt hätte.

- das Crafting etwas eintönig wenn ich nur immer auf den gelben Balken schauen musste, da gibt es jetzt sicher schon besses.

es würde sicherlich noch mehr geben was den einen oder anderen einfallen würde, mich Persöhnlich würde es freuen wenn DAOC 2 Programiert werden würde.

Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn Buffed an der Sache dranbleiben könnte, vieleicht kann man ja Jeff Hickman so einiges an denkanstössen geben die die EU Spieler sich so ausdenken damit nicht wieder ein Warhammer reinfall kommt!!


----------



## Stancer (18. Dezember 2009)

Gerade deswegen hat Daoc doch auch Spass gemacht, eben weil jedes Reich andere Klassen hatte. Ich find es in anderen Spielen total peinlich, das sich manche Spieler aufregen, sobald eine Klasse aus der anderen Fraktion auch nur 1 Schadenspunkt mehr austeilt.

Klar hatten die anderen Reiche in Daoc Fähigkeiten, die man selber gerne in seinen Reihen gehabt hätte. Ich war immer Middi und war immer neidisch auf Petspam, Pilze und die hohe Mezzreichweite der Hexer sowie auf die Albbogis. Aber dafür hatten die Middis auch tolle Sachen. Instant Jäger Pet, Instant AE-Stun, Instant Life leech vom Bonedancer, Hamstermodus, Buff-Shouts vom Wilden waren nur ein paar wenige die das ganze interessant machten.

Ein Daoc 2, wo jedes Reich die gleichen Klassen/Skills hat würde mir keinen Spass machen !


----------



## Tikume (18. Dezember 2009)

Aber mal ehrlich, hier verklären viele die Vergangenheit auch ganz gewaltig.


----------



## erwo (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,



Tikume schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, hier verklären viele die Vergangenheit auch ganz gewaltig.



habe eben die obigen Beiträge nochmal überflogen, das sind doch einfach
nur Erlebnisse etc. - nix verklärt.

Am besten einfach noch mal in Ruhe lesen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Raveneye (23. Dezember 2009)

Sie bräuchten wirklich nur ein bischen an der Grafik zu ändern und gut ist, leider ist es oft so das ihre tollen neue ideen soviel zeit und arbeit verschlingen das der Rest vom Spiel scheisse wird und die Leute kurz nach dem Release wieder weg sind.

Das Game bräuchte wirlich nur ein Grafikupdate der Rest hat mir völlig gereicht egal ob es Darkness Falls war oder Emain , ich würde mich sogar auf ein Wiedersehen mit Haunt und Nisse freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Levln und Craften soll richtig richtig richtig lange dauern und nicht direkt mit Level 20 ein eigenes Mount sondern so wie früher feste Pferderrouten und den Rest zu Fuss.


----------



## Stancer (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja einigen wir uns auf :

+ Neue Grafik
+ Neue Welt, wäre doch langweilig, wenn man sofort weiss wo alles ist
+ neue Klassen, wäre langweilig direkt alle Klassen zu kennen


Rest bleibt gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wollen ja auch nen Nachfolger und kein neues Spiel. Schaut mal die Unterschiede von Everquest/Everquest2 oder Guild Wars/Guild Wars 2. Die Grundelemente sind gleich geblieben und vor allem wurde an der Grafik gearbeitet sowie Bedienung.


----------



## Yoldron (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm, an die Personen die CC in DAOC damals für gut befunden haben:
Ich und meine Kumpels haben wegen CC und TOA aufgehört. Wir fanden das System so ziemlich das schlechteste was es in der Geschichte der Menschheit je gegeben hat, dagegen war die Klassenimbalance ein kleines Problem.

TOA: Grinden, ist glaub allen klar warum so etwas langweillig ist.
CC: Einige finden es lustig 1min unbeweglich zu sein um anschliessend von einer SC-Gruppe mit TS abgefarmt zu werden und dann wieder 10min auf dem Portstein zu sitzen. Wahrscheinlich Personen mit hohem RR und der 80% Chance zu der Partei mit den flinkeren Fingern zu gehören die den CC austeilen. CC war für mich und meine Kumpels "alles Casual-Gamer" der Grund um mit Daoc aufzuhören. Es geht nicht an das ein Zerg von einer Gruppe umgelegt wird.
CC hat dem Spiel die Dynamik und Taktik geraubt. Bei uns in der Gruppe ging es nur noch darum ob die Hexe schnell genug war und ob unserer Mine das Problem lösen konnte. Der Rest war langweillig, Target zusammen angreifen und fertig. Gääähn.
Wer nicht genug RR hatte und folglich ohne Purge dastand musste das Spiel sowiso auf dem Portstein verbringen. 

Und wisst ihr was die geilste Antwort von den HighRR war: Ihr müsst hald Purge benützen, oder allgemein einen höheren RR erreichen, heisst mehr spielen. Und wenn ihr hald nicht mit SG inkl. TS unterwegs seit euch hald eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung suchen. Was für eine grandiose Ignoranz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind die neueren Spiele wie Warhammer, Warcraft usw. um Welten besser. CC muss dort als taktisches Mittel eingesetzt werden. CC als Hilfe zu fliehen, oder CC um Fliehende ein wenig aufzuhalten.
Aber sicher nicht damit ein paar wenige "Hardcorezocker" ohne Aufwand ganze Armeen vernichten können.


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

Naja das ist Geschmacksache.

Wozu es führt, wenn der Zerg die mächtigste Form des RvR ist, die es gib hat man in WAR gesehen, denn dort zählte nur Masse statt Klasse. Die Fraktion, die dort mehr Spieler hat, dominiert das RvR.
In Daoc hatte auch ein Underdog-Realm wie meistens Hibernia Chancen um an Punkte zu kommen.

Mit TOA stimme ich dir zu, das war wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da man ja teilweise 12Std einen Spot becampen musste und mit Pech der Mob einem trotzdem geklaut wurde. Ich hab dann das einzig richtige gemacht und auf Artefakte verzichtet und fuhr damit auch gut.

Klassenimbalance gehört zu einem MMORPG dazu. Es wird immer so sein, das manche über andere Klassen heulen, solange es verschiedene Klassen gibt. Will man das verhindern ist die einzige Lösung nur eine einzige Klasse einzubauen, die dann von allen gespielt wird.
Ausserdem ist mir auch aufgefallen, das viele über die Klassen anderer gemeckert haben und wie Stark die doch seien, diese aber nie selber gespielt haben. Ich hab auch mal die anderen Klassen gespielt und gemerkt : So Unbesiegbar sind die garnicht.

Das CC hat mir jedenfalls besser gefallen als das in WAR. In Daoc haste nen Mezz bekommen und standest ok manchmal ne Minute. Entweder warste danach Tod oder du konntest durchkämpfen. In WAR kam es mir wie Stop & Go auf der Autobahn vor. Du läufst und wirst für 5sek gestunnt, rennst weiter und kriegst nen 5sek root, läufst weiter und kriegst 5sek mezz, läufst weiter und kriegst nen snare, läufst weiter und so weiter....
Das empfand ich deutlich nerviger.

Aber nicht jedem musste Daoc gefallen. Entweder man mag es oder man mag es nicht.


----------



## Raveneye (7. Januar 2010)

Ja in Daoc war nicht alles Gold was glänzte, es geht auch nicht darum das Daoc keine Fehler hatte. Mit Toa geb ich euch recht , als es rauskam war es Lagcity dann gingen die Runs auf die Artefakte los und die Schriftrollensammelei mit den entsprechenden Mobs usw... 

Das gute an Daoc war das es mir echt Spaß gemacht hat.

Da  waren einmal die Level BG s mit den Keeps, ich kenne leider nur noch die alten Burgen als sie noch keine Türme haten und man mit der Ramme durch das Tor musste , das hat immer Tierisch fun gemacht, auf diesen BGs konnte man locker mal ein paar Stunden verbringen damals weil die abends immer voll waren mit den verschiedenen Zergs der 3 Fraktionen , war immer ne coole Sache ^^

Dann kam Emain mit den Reli Raids und dem grossen Schlachtfeld, für mich war im PVP immer wichtig das es mir Spass gemacht hat und richtig gut was los war, ich hab damals auf Midi Seite gezockt und die Leute waren immer gut drauf und darauf kam es an. Egal ob ich an einem 5 mal oder 50 mal auf die Gothis gewartet hab zum porten, DF gehört natürlich ebenfalls dazu :-)

Dieses PVP Feeling hatte ich danach leider in keinem MMO mehr, darum kam für mich auch kein MMO an Daoc ran was das PVP angeht, wenn ich mir manche BS heute zb in Wow angucke, da machen sich die Leute doch nur noch gegenseitig an wer was falsch macht und wer was zu machen hat. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, jeder ist ein noob oder sonstwas. 

Aber kann natürlich sein das ich das verklärt sehe weil es mein erstes richtiges PvP war. UO hatte ich vorher mehr PVE gespielt.


----------



## Aazhard (11. Januar 2010)

ich find aber trotzdem dass daoc für alle was hatte. da war pvp, rvr, pve und alles en mas.
übers rvr brauchen wir nich weiter zu reden, aber alle die nach pve rufen dürfen sich gerne mal sachen wie caer sidi oder einfach df vor augen halten.
golestandt oder der grüne ritter. ach die nostalgie. 
ich fand toa so gesehen auch nicht schlecht. die encounter waren teilweise wirklich bockhart, wenn man nicht gerade nen zerg in der handtasche hatte. phönix, draco, etc. auch die artemobs. wahnsinn. wie oft ich anfangs bei som gewiped bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es hat spaß gemacht. 
nachdem man auch die rollen jetz leicht für kp kaufen konnte (jaja ich weiß, alles zu casual, alles zu einfach) waren auch die nichtmehr so das große problem. um die rollen aber zu kaufen musste man auch wieder rvr betreiben und da bleibt auch der rr nicht aus.
gut fand ich aber auch dass man die encounter nur einmal machen musste. hat einem das nervige farmen erspart. von den rollen abgesehen. aber trotzdem war die community die meiste zeit, außer gegen ende hin, immer so reif, hilfegesuche von anderen nicht zu ignorieren. zumal auch immer recht brauchbare randomdrops dabei rumkamen. ml7 schilde, ml9 cape, etc etc.

es hatte schon alles hand und fuß was in daoc existierte.

und nach wie vor kommt da für mich kein anderes spiel ran. und ich hab bisher jedes mmo ausprobiert dass z zt auf dem markt kursiert. pve - unerreicht, rvr - unerreicht, impressionen - unerreicht... alleine schon wie weitläufig alles war. und man konnte mit nahezu jedem level überall hin weil für jeden irgendwo ein eck war um zu farmen oder zu questen.

vielleicht hab ich einfach immernoch meine rosafarbene daoc-brille auf, aber wenn dem so ist, dann will das auch was heißen. nach so langer zeit.

ich könnte noch soo viel erzählen über die belagerungswaffen, die burgen, die mobs, die relis, die dungeons, das crafting, housing, artes, mls, klassen, rassen, fraktionen, die geschichte natürlich, die städte die ruhig etwas größer sein dürften aber trotzdem nett anzusehen waren, und und und... aber ihr wisst ja alle wovon ich rede.

daoc2? ich bin dabei. bedingungslos..


----------



## Jiro (12. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, einen Großteil des Reizes am damaligen DAoC- RvR machte der Umstand aus, dass es noch viel weniger Professionalisten gab als in heutigen MMORPGs. Sicher gabs auch damals schon zunehmend SGs, die sich aufführten wie ein Haufen pickliger 12 jähriger, die einen in Grund und Boden flamten, wenn man mal auf ihr "Opfer" mitdraufschlug und bei denen man vor lauter abgehobenem Ego nur noch die Kopf schütteln musste. Aber die Mehrheit war noch frei von diesem E-Sport Gedanken. 
Man fand mit jeder möglichen Klasse und jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Skillung eine Gruppe, man konnte mal eben eine neue Klasse probieren, mit Level 20 in der Gratisrüstung nach Thidranki schauen und mit etwas Glück und Geschick Erfolg und Spass haben....früher war halt alles besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fürchte, zu den guten alten DAoC Zeiten kann man nur mehr sagen: R.I.P.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahooka (13. Januar 2010)

Daoc würde aktuell nur folgendes brauchen:

* Si-Patch
* Paar Bugs beheben
* GOA die Lizenz entziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es ist ja in fast jedem Spiel so - irgendwann wird alles voll-ge-addont zum Geld verdienen.


----------



## Thoraros (13. Januar 2010)

GOA wird doch die Lizenz entzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dürfen nun ja alle auf den US-Servern zocken sofern man eine Kreditkarte besitzt.


----------



## erwo (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

klang eher so als ob goa von sich aus die Lizenz nicht verlängert
hat.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Stancer (14. Januar 2010)

Jiro schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einen Großteil des Reizes am damaligen DAoC- RvR machte der Umstand aus, dass es noch viel weniger Professionalisten gab als in heutigen MMORPGs. Sicher gabs auch damals schon zunehmend SGs, die sich aufführten wie ein Haufen pickliger 12 jähriger, die einen in Grund und Boden flamten, wenn man mal auf ihr "Opfer" mitdraufschlug und bei denen man vor lauter abgehobenem Ego nur noch die Kopf schütteln musste. Aber die Mehrheit war noch frei von diesem E-Sport Gedanken.
> Man fand mit jeder möglichen Klasse und jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Skillung eine Gruppe, man konnte mal eben eine neue Klasse probieren, mit Level 20 in der Gratisrüstung nach Thidranki schauen und mit etwas Glück und Geschick Erfolg und Spass haben....früher war halt alles besser  <img src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="
> 
> 
> ...




Oja... damals war die Welt noch in Ordnung :

Damals :

Chat : "Suche Gruppe" ----> Invite


Heute : 

Chat : "Suche Gruppe"
"Welche Klasse, Skillung, Equip hast du?"
"Klasse X, Skillung Y und 20 Epics"
"Würden dich ja mitnehmen wenn du Skillung Z hättest aber da du nur 20 statt 21 Epics hast verpiss dich ausm chat du noob, wir nehmen nur skiller mit"


----------



## absurdum (26. Januar 2010)

Ein zweiter Teil von Dark Age of Camelot? Gerne!

Ich habe DAoC geliebt (Kyelthor Stritegaard in den Reihen Midgards, hach). Irgendwann habe ich dann aber auch mal andere MMORPG ausprobiert und bin bei Herr der Ringe Online hängengeblieben.

Was mich unter anderem an DAoC begeistert hat, war die Hintergrundgeschichte, die deutlich auf spätantike Mythen, Völker, Orte und Konflikte basierte - da ist noch Raum für Erweiterungen. Die Housing-Zone wurde in DAoC ausgezeichnet gelöst und ist bisher unübertroffen. Das gleiche gilt fürs PvP/RvR - das einzige MMORPG, dass mich für diesen Aspekt begeistern konnte. Sehr gut waren auch die unteschiedlichen reichsabhängigen Klassen - ganz großes Kino.

Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres noch einmal versucht, wieder in DAoC reinzukommen, aber es scheiterte an der aus heutiger Sicht und im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen Favoriten spröden Grafik, hakeligen Steuerung und manelnden Serverauslastung.

Erschwerend kommt in meinem Fall noch hinzu, dass ich passionierter Rollenspieler bin, und da ist HdRO derzeit einfach absolut ungeschlagen und kann es deutlich besser, als es n DAoC je möglich war.

Wenn Dark Age of Camelot 2 meine Bedürfnisse befriedigt, ohne die "alten Vorteile" wegzunehmen, dauert es keinen Wimpernschlag und ich bin dabei.

Ich prophezeie allerdings, dass es ganz anders kommt - wenn überhaupt. Qualität schön und gut, aber unterm Strich muss immer die Kasse beim Anbieter klingeln. Und darauf wird kaum jemand verzichten, nur um seinen Spielern ein tiefgründiges und gutes Spiel zu bieten.


----------



## Wahooka (26. Januar 2010)

Ich denke auch nicht das es ein DAoC2 geben wird. Laut GM sollte WAR das "DAoC 2" werden, bzw der WoW-Killer. Und es wurde wieder nichts.


----------



## Eruptiva (31. Januar 2010)

So nu ich;

Ich gebe mal zu das ich von Anfang an, bis jetzt DAoC super finde.

Trotzdem könnte ein DAoC2 noch besser werden.

Die Rechner von heute (die die Grafik berechnen) sind viel besser als die vom letzten Grafik update bei DAoC (catacombs)
Also die Grafik wie bei Age of Conan, sollte schon drin sein, muss natürlich für den Massen RvR geeignet sein.

3 Reiche sind perfekt, sollte ein realm zu stark werden, können sich die beiden anderen zur not verbünden (hat es bei DAoC auch gegeben)
Auch das mit den Homeland und Frontiers kann/muss so bleiben.

Jedes Reich hat seine eigenen Klassen mit eigenen Fähigkeiten.
Die Mids heulen über Pet Spam vom Ani und vom Theug, Die Albs heulen über instant Stun von den Hibs und Mids und die Hibs heulen den DMG vom bersi und vom Söldner.
Fakt ist, das es in jedem Reich möglich war eine gruppe zu bauen, die sehr stark ist. Gute Spieler = gute gruppe.

So, nu aber zu den verbesserungen:

Crafting: 
es sollte Gatherer Berufe geben. Die billigen Materialien sollte es noch zu kaufen geben (so bis 600), die höheren Mats muss man abbauen und je besser das Material desto schwieriger das erreichen.
Die Gilde muss ihren Gatherern beim sammeln helfen, damit die Crafter die besten Waffen bauen können. Dann gibt es kaum noch 1 mann gilden sondern es macht sinn in eine grosse Gilde zu gehen.

RvR:
Aufteilung der Zonen. Das Gebiet wie es jetzt ist, mit Burgen und Türmen ist für die Masse bestimmt, hier sollten sich 100 Leute gegenüber stehen. Für SGs sollte es Turniere geben mit eigenen Zonen.
Das Ausrüstungszusammenstellen wie bei DAoC ist einfach super mit den Caps. Ich habe Stundenlang an neuen SCs gearbeitet um das non plus ultra zu erreichen.

Pushen wie in Malmo/moderna sollte nicht möglich sein. 
Wenn alle normal leveln müssten, würden auch mehr leute für Grp gesucht, was den Neuanfängern zu gute kommt.

Ausrüsten sollte bis zu einer "normalen" Ausrüstung einfach sein (Epic) und der unterschied von "normal" bis "High-End" darf nicht soo gros sein, muss sich aber trotzdem bemerkbar machen.

Bei DAoC hat jeder sein SC anders gebaut aber trotzdem gute Leistung erzielt, kaum einer sau aus wie der andere. Klasse.


Ach mir würde bestimmt noch mehr einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Februar 2010)

Man könnte auch einige Ideen aus anderen Spiele für das RvR umsetzen.

Z.b. das man Formationen bilden könnte. Es würde dann einen "Anführer" geben, der die gesamte Formation steuert und Spieler können sich an diese "anheften". Je nach Art der Formation gäbe es dann verschiedene Boni. Die Spieler in der Formation können zwar Schläge ausführen sich aber nicht bewegen.
Je nach Art der Klassen, die in der Formation sind hätte dies dann auch Auswirkungen auf alle anderen.
Wenn die Formation z.b. nur aus Tanks besteht oder vorwiegend aus Tanks würden die anderen mehr Verteidigung bekommen. Auch kommt es dann drauf an, wo diese Klassen in der Formation stehen.
Wenn es der Gegner dann aber irgendwie schafft durch die Formation zu brechen hätte dies fatale Auswirkungen auf die Boni, die sich dann sofort in Mali umkehren würden.
Glaube bei AoC gab es das mit den Formationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reittierkampf : Fände ich auch interessant. Skalden, Minnen und Barden mit Speed müsste es trotzdem noch geben. Reittiere hätten dann andere Boni. Man könnte das dann mit Formation sogar kombinieren. Aber die Reittiere würden sich auch in das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip einreihen. Reittiere wären sehr schwach gegen Speere, können Geschossen aller Art aber besser ausweichen. Gegen Kurzwaffen hätten sie einen Angriffsbonus aber es besteht bei jedem kassierten Treffer die Chance, das der Reiter abgeworfen wird, was unweigerlich zu einem Stun führen würde und auch Schaden verursacht. Berittene Bogenschützen hätten eine höhere Reichweite aber schlechtere Trefferquote.

Bessere Reichsfähigkeiten : Ich fände es genial, wenn Spieler zu Generälen ernannt werden könnten, die dann auf dem Schlachtfeld anweisungen geben könnten(also ähnlich einem Raidleiter). D.h. der General steht hinten und dirigiert seine Truppen. So stünden ihm verschiedene Manöver zur Verfügung wie z.b. Flankenangriff auf den Feind. Die Spieler würden dies dann durch eine kleine Markierung erkennen und wenn sie der Markierung folgen erhalten sie solange verschiedene Boni.
Allerdings wenn es auf der Gegenseite auch einen General gibt kann dieser diese Boni umkehren, indem er bei einem Flankenangriff z.b. "Flanken schützen" befiehlt. So gäbe es für jedes Manöver ein Gegen-Manöver. Wählt der General aber z.b. als Verteidigung "Linie halten" und der angreifende General "Flankenangriff" hätte dies fatale Auswirkungen auf die Verteidigungskraft der Verteidiger.
Bei Keepraids gäbe es zusätzliche Manöver, wie z.b. Feuerschutz um der Ramme Deckung zu geben usw.
Stirbt der General erhalten alle Spieler einen gewaltigen debuff d.h. es gilt diesen gut zu schützen.
Ziel dieser Fähigkeiten soll es sein, das bei einem Zergkampf nicht mehr die grössere Masse gewinnt, sondern das eine kleinere Truppe eine größere mit richtig eingesetzten Generalfähigkeiten besiegen kann. Also Organisation siegt über chaotischer Haufen !


----------



## soefsn (15. Februar 2010)

Einfach nur eine neue Grafiengine drüber und gut ist das. Auch wenn es alt ist, so kann man aber sagen das es nach we vor eines der besten Spiele überhaupt ist.


----------



## simon1389 (25. März 2010)

Ich mach hier jetzt einfach nochmal Werbung für DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle die früher mal gezockt haben und irgendwie wieder Lust verspüren von ganz klein auf anzufangen, aber auch alle die es noch nie gespielt haben,
möchte ich dazu ermutigen mal auf dem DAoC Freeshard Uthgard vorbeizuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist völlig kostenlos und ist an kein Abo oder ähnliches gebunden.
Es ist, soweit ich weiß, der einzige DAoC Freeshard Server der seit ca. 7 Jahren ohne Serverwipe läuft, und eine konstant hohe Spielerzahl hat (im Vergleich zu allen anderen Freeshards).
Es ist ein Classic-Server bei dem auf Sämtliche TOA, DarknessRising und LotM Inhalte verzichtet wird. RvR wird in Old Frontiers betrieben und es gibt keine /level Befehle. Heißt man fängt
an wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dual-Logging ist verboten (somit auch keine Buffbots) und wird mit einem sofortigen Ban bestraft (1. mal zeitlich begrenzter Ban beim 2. mal Perma-Ban)

Wer Lust hat sich das mal anzuschauen kann ja mal auf http://uthgard-server.net vorbeischauen und sich ein bisschen informieren. Da findet ihr im Normalfall auch Antworten zu den 
meisten Fragen die Uthgard betreffen.

Man sieht sich!

simon1389


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2010)

simon1389 schrieb:


> Dual-Logging ist verboten (somit auch keine Buffbots) und wird mit einem sofortigen Ban bestraft (1. mal zeitlich begrenzter Ban beim 2. mal Perma-Ban)



Vereinzelt hab ich solche Hampelmänner trotzdem mal bemerkt (meistens Kabba/Kleri Kombos), aber alles in allem kann man den Server schon Buffbot Frei nennen.


----------



## Vankok (8. Juni 2010)

Was auch gut wär eine Art "neues" DAOC also nicht DAOC 2 sondern ein nues spiel neue Welt aber die mechanik und spielsystem von DAOC (kein WAR meiner meinung hat das nichts mit DAOC zutun) bessere Grafik like Lotro dan vlieleicht 4 Fraktionen neue Klassen usw. also was "wie" DAOC ist aber doch was neues.


----------



## jeid (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung das DAOC so wie es ist geil ist. Wahre Fans lieben vor alleinem die Grafik. Was ich persönlich geil finden würde, wäre ein neues Gebiet mit neuen Herrausvorderungen. Area kämpfe und Zufallsschlachtfelder wie bei wow. Wenn die für lvl 50 dann auch noch wie das alte rvr aussehen würden, wäre das voll geil. Und zusätzlich Zufalls inis. Das größte Problem scheind es zu sein, das keiner wirklich Lust hat, ne Grp zu leaden und deshalb laufen alle alleine rum, oder wählen nach was weis ich für Kriterien mit wem se laufen, und mit wem nicht. Diese Zufallsinis und Schlachtfelder würde das Problem abschalten. Sicher kommt es dann auch mal vor, das sich lange zeit nichts ergibt. Es würde auf jeden fall die möglichkeiten zum lvl und für pvp erheblich verbessern. Ausserdem könnte dieses Ini system vermeiden das Mobs die besondere Sachen dropen, nicht von farmgrps gecampt werden. Jeder würde mal dran kommen.


----------



## Tonkra (12. November 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> WAR ist auch recht WoW ähnlich gehalten, zumindest was den Einstieg betrifft.
> 
> Aber Daoc und WoW sind 2 verschiedene Welten. Das RvR aus Daoc sucht bis heute seinesgleichen. Es gab noch ein paar Punkte mehr die das Daoc RvR ausmachten :
> 
> ...



DAOC machte viel mehr aus... die spieler bekamen zu anfang auch keinen anreiz rvr zu machen (keine scheiß item belohnungen und son schmarn wie in WAR)
außer den spass an der sache selbst. das rr skillsystem kam erst später hinzu.

der reiz, den das RVR ausmachte:

- 3 fraktionen
- Openworld (!!) RVR ... selbst die späteren battlegrounds waren Openworld! und dadurch auch wesentlich realistischer
- gutes CC system (immunity timer, rr skills dagegen, mass cc)
- eine masse an belagerungswaffen, die sinnvoll waren


Warhammer pvp szenarios spielt sich ebend wie ein wettstreit , wer als erstes ne fahne sammelt und am meisten punkte macht... -> non roleplay -> no realism -> egoshooter like

negativ am DAOC RVR:
- zu schnelle tode (vor allem nach TOA)
in 1-2 s konnte man tot sein (schlechtes castspeed cap etc.)
- zu starke itemeinwirkung aufs rvr





was ich mir für ein DAOC 2 wünschen würde:

- *Openworld und wieder mehr Openworld*... weg von gruppen- und pvp instanzen
Das könnte daoc 2 von wow und konsorten abheben!! (deshalb ist WAR gescheitert)
- *Gruppen*quests /-content -> wieder mehr gruppenspiel förden, dass nicht alle leute wieder solo hochgrinden/questen ala WoW und co
- leicht entschärftes RVR (keine 0,8 sekunden tode)
- weniger itemlastig
- 3 Reiche (vielleicht auch neue dabei... asiatisch... griechisch oder was auch immer)
- Openworld pvp (nicht wie in warhammer solch komische spielplätze, die irgendwie seltsam in die welt platziert wurden künstlich)
- Arenenkämpfe und damit verbundende events (halt Rollenspiellike..) passt einfach zum rittersetting



übrigens ein krasses video von damals ^^ nicht gleich der erste burgkampf.. aber da sieht man mal was zerg wirklich bedeutet ^

nicht diese instanzen kuschelschlachten nach punkten.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axyb1JTz-v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andryxa (25. November 2010)

Naja, eigentlich gibt es schon sowas wie DaoC 2, nennt sich EVE Online  bevor viele aufschreien - vergleicht alle punkte die die meisten sich von DaoC 2 gewünscht haben mit dem was EVE hat. Open World PvP, keine Instanzen, Frontiers ala 0.0, Gruppenspiel ist zwingend nötig usw um mal so die wichtigsten Punkte zu nennen.  Zwar ist dieser SciFi setting nicht jedermann's Sache aber es gibt noch Spiele wo es nicht darum geht sich mit GayEpics einzukleiden ...  

Wenn es ein DaoC 2 geben sollte dann mehr Richtung Sandkasten MMO. Ohne behinderte Instanzen, dummes itemGrinding um sich dann bessere Items grinden zu können ... Ich kann mich noch damals errinern bei dem ganzen WoW Hype damals als es rauskamm und ich mir es auch leider gekauft habe hab ich dumm geschaut als ich mein erstes bind Of Pickup item hatte und diesen einem Kumpel geben wollte weil ich bessere Sachen bekamm  ... WTF sowas nach Jahren DaoC war wie gegen eine Wand zu laufen. Die ganzen Vergimpten berufe wo man nur für sich irgendwelche Items herstellen kann ... ohne Worte.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. November 2010)

Sandbox scheint auch mir zukunftsrächtiger zu sein.

Der DAoC-ähnliche Aspekt in Eve Online wird von kaum mehr als 10% der Spieler genutzt. Wobei nicht zu sagen ist, wieviele doppelt- bis fünffach-Accounts es im Bereich PvP gibt. Rechne für Spieler im 0.0 mit mindestens 3 Accounts Ohne Scripte zum Aufschalten ect. kannste bei Kämpfen nur zuschaun... nunja, die hatten wohl auch einige SGs in DAoC, ich nehme aber an, daß Metagaming über das eigene Reich hinaus nicht so sehr kultiviert war wie in Eve  

Ein wichtger Grund des Erfolges von DAoC sind die 3 strickt getrennten Reiche. Man sieht immer wieder, daß die Anzahl 2 und 4 egal ob Sandbox sehr schnell zur Stagnation führen. Oh ja, die vergleichsweise geringe Rüstungsspirale ist sicher ein Grund, weshalb es so lange überlebt hat.


----------



## Gernulf (3. Dezember 2010)

Es wäre auf alle Fälle super wenn DAoC im Sinne vor NF erstehen würde! Dann würde EA/Mythic ja endlich wieder positive Schlagzeilen machen, was mit WAR nicht gerade passiert ist!
Midgard, Hibernia und Albion.... wir folgen den Ruf!


----------



## Andryxa (10. Dezember 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Sandbox scheint auch mir zukunftsrächtiger zu sein.
> 
> Der DAoC-ähnliche Aspekt in Eve Online wird von kaum mehr als 10% der Spieler genutzt. Wobei nicht zu sagen ist, wieviele doppelt- bis fünffach-Accounts es im Bereich PvP gibt. Rechne für Spieler im 0.0 mit mindestens 3 Accounts Ohne Scripte zum Aufschalten ect. kannste bei Kämpfen nur zuschaun... nunja, die hatten wohl auch einige SGs in DAoC, ich nehme aber an, daß Metagaming über das eigene Reich hinaus nicht so sehr kultiviert war wie in Eve
> 
> Ein wichtger Grund des Erfolges von DAoC sind die 3 strickt getrennten Reiche. Man sieht immer wieder, daß die Anzahl 2 und 4 egal ob Sandbox sehr schnell zur Stagnation führen. Oh ja, die vergleichsweise geringe Rüstungsspirale ist sicher ein Grund, weshalb es so lange überlebt hat.



Joa, das "Problem" is dabei die Zerstörbaren Schiffe. Mag sein das EVE nur dadurch Funktionieren kann wegen Handel usw. Wenn man aber dieses Sandbox Konzept auf ein "Classic" MMO übertragen würde mit gewissen sachen wie 3 - 4 Reiche und kein Verlust der Ausrüstung beim Tod, sondern verbrauch von Haltbarkeit ähnlich wie in DaoC wäre das sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel. Ausserdem muss man keine XYZ Lizenz haben um Gutes Spiel zu machen, klar hört es sich zB gut an wenn jemand sagt - Hey, wir machen jetzt nen hammergeiles MMORPG im Star Wars Universuml! Jeah das wird der Hammer! - wenn sich das Spiel aber später als mist entpuppt und eben ausser SW nichts anderes Bietet.. dann lieber isgendwelches "NoName" Produkt was klein anfängt aber stetig durch Mundpropaganda und seine Qualität wächst.


----------



## Todeswolf (13. Januar 2011)

Hi ...ich habe Daoc auch sehr lange gespielt und geliebt  aber würde ich heute wieder damit anfangen ?? ....Nein ! 

Ich habe keine Lust auf langweiliges hochlvln und dann noch die elend langen Pausen zw den Kämpfen ^^

Darum kann ich mir ein Daoc2 im neuen Gewand gut vorstellen ...nat auf PvP ausgelegt aber im Pve mit einer spannenden Geschichte für jede Klasse die sich durch das spiel zieht !

Wieder riesige LvL-Gebiete wo man eben das Gefühl hat sich in einer richtigen Welt zu befinden ! (nicht wie in War  )

PvP-Gebiet ich denke es würde 1 sehr grosses reichen , evtl sogar mit einer Npc-Fraktion zb. Raubritter die durch die Gegend ziehen und Spieler oder Burgen angreiffen belagern besezten und plündern !

Die Rüstung sollte wie schon gesagt wurde keinen grossen Unterschied machen , nat muss es schwere Platte geben mit der man viel einstecken kann und Stoff .....

Bei der Skillung sollte es pro Klasse verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben sich zu entwickeln ...zb. könnte ein Tank geskillt werden um viel physischen Schaden einzustecken dafür moderat Magie , oder eben auch anders rum...

Erspielbare Belohnungen ...um nicht ständig neue Rüstungen mit besseren Werten als Motivation erspielen zu müssen , könnte es erspielbare Abzeichen geben für die es dann verschiedene Fähigkeiten zu erwerben gibt , welche aber nur eine gewisse Zeit oder nur mit einer begrenzten Anzahl eingesätzt werden können , je nach Menge der Abzeichen die man tauscht gbit es dan eben Fähigkeiten mit geringer wirkung bis zu sehr teuren Sachen wie evtl ein Drache der mit FeuerAtem den Feinden das Leben schwer macht oder eine kleine Npc.Armee die einen im Kampf unterstützt ...usw...usw...

zu den Fraktionen ...1Vorschlag 3 so wie im mom nur eben +der Npc-Fraktion 
 	...2Vorschlag Clans ...zu beginn entscheidet man sich wie gehohnt für eine Fraktion ....nach abschluss einer StammQuest hat man die Wahl innerhalb dieser Fraktion einen aus 5 Clans zu wählen , die sich wiederum untereinander bekämpfen können , ähnlich einer Gilde können Spieler aber auch einen eigenen Clan gründen ...welcher dann auch die Optionen eines Bündnis ,Waffenstillstand oder evtl. auch HandelsAbkommen vereinbaren kann !
nat. gibt es auch Verrat und Koruption 

so können im grossen PvP-Gebiet Clans alleine gegen andere Fraktionen in die Schlacht ziehen oder sich mit anderen zusammen tun um gegen sie in den Krieg zu ziehen !

Evtl. könnten Clans eigene Burgen im Pvp errichten die nat. für den Bau Rohstoffe benötigen , und verschiedene Ausbaustufen haben ! Feinde haben aber die Möglichkeit eine Burg zu erobern oder zu zerstören !


----------



## Gernulf (13. Januar 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> PvP-Gebiet ich denke es würde 1 sehr grosses reichen , evtl sogar mit einer Npc-Fraktion zb. Raubritter die durch die Gegend ziehen und Spieler oder Burgen angreiffen belagern besezten und plündern !


==> Das wäre echt klasse, sozugahen als vierte Fraktion aufpasst das nicht eine zu stark wird bzw. macht das ganze auch sehr spannend!



Todeswolf schrieb:


> Evtl. könnten Clans eigene Burgen im Pvp errichten die nat. für den Bau Rohstoffe benötigen , und verschiedene Ausbaustufen haben ! Feinde haben aber die Möglichkeit eine Burg zu erobern oder zu zerstören !



Das würde echt eine Neuerung sein. Spielerstädte gibt es ja schon! Wäre echt grass, aber die gefahr das dann große und starke Gilde dann wohl kaum zu schlagen sind!


----------



## myxir21 (13. Januar 2011)

Ja,

Need mal wieder ein MMORPG das seinen Titel gerecht wird :/

Mal wieder ein Spiel für harte Jungs xD


----------



## KlacM (20. Januar 2011)

Bin auch ein alter DAoC Spieler und würde es gerne rebufft haben.

Das Einzigste Problem bei DAoC ist meiner meinung nach die im Endgame auftretende Langeweile nachdem MLs, CLs, Artefakte, OTDs gefarmt sind und das Temp für den jeweiligen Charakter fertig ist. RvR 24/7 zu machen ist auch nicht das wahre deswegen hab ich hauptsächlich aufgehört.
Würde man also dem Spiel allgemein ein Grafikupdate, mehr Endcontentmöglichkeiten(verbesserte Instanzen, neue Raidbosse, epischere Questreihen und regelmäßige erweiterungen) und so geben, wäre es bestimmt wieder ein attraktiveres Spiel für alte Fans und neulinge


----------



## Sevoif (23. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit,
bin ebenfalls ein alter Hase des spiels, der Grund fürs aufhören war der gleiche wie die der Vorredner, das endlose rumlaufen im RvR. Was mir an dem Spiel so gefallen hatte war schon diese großen (wenn auch laggenden) Schlachten, aber von Zeit zu Zeit nahmen diese einfach ab, da ja immer mehr und mehr Spieler von Add-On zu Add-On gingen. Is ja auch klar dass mit neuen Gegenständen, vorallem ToA, das Spiel meiner Meinung nach immer mehr zum Thema Pro-Spieler über ging. Das fand ich sehr Schade. Aber andererseits musste Mythic sich was einfallen lassen um das Spiel attraktiv zu halten und das hatte leider nicht so gut geklappt. Der drang neues Equip zum Beispiel in ToA zu bekommen war natürlich recht reizvoll aufgrund dessen da man eine reihe von Quests erledign musste "und" dann auch noch den Gegenstand selber auch leveln konnte. Das war eine super Idee, allerdings eben( und das warn nicht wenige) nicht für Gelegenheitsspieler.

Was DAoC fehlt ist natürlich eine vollwärtige Aufwertung des ganzen Konzepts, durch eben neuer Grafik, neue Instanzen etc etc. Und ich bin auch der festen Überzeugung, würde man Dark Age of Camelot "2" mit guter Werbung, neuem Gewand neuem Spielstart (also von 0) neu Veröffentlichen, würde das wohl ein sehr guter Neustart werden. Und Gewiss fehlten mir die tollen PvM Gebiete. Das Spiel driftete einfach zu sehr in Richtung RvR.

Würde ein neues DAoC kommen...ich wäre dabei 

Ach ja: Zufällig einer von Tuatha de Dannan von Avalon/Albion oder vll Alli Herz Albions hier aufm Board??? (Ja ich weiß, blöder Albi  )


----------



## Hefti (1. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nie wieder soviel Spielspaß gehabt wie in DaoC. Rückblickend vermisse ich die Zeit vor New Frontiers extrem. Die Zeit wo ich mit meinem Minnesänger Poety durch Hibernia oder Midgard gerast bin. DaoC hatte für alle etwas zu bieten und ich bereue keine Sekunde die ich in dieses Spiel investiert habe. Im Gegenteil manchmal wünsche ich mir die guten alten Zeiten zurück. Im nachhinein, jetzt wo die Deutschen Server down sind, ärgere ich mich das ich keine Screenshots bzw. kleine Videos gemacht habe. 

Es war eine tolle Community und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Server Lyonesse. Sowas gibts kein zweites mal.


----------



## jeid (16. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, die alten Daoc Zeiten. Ich vermisse daoc total. Aber die comunity war zuletzt nicht mehr, das sie mal war. Ich bin mir sicher, das nicht zuletzt das spiel durch die Roxxor- papnasen aus wow versaut wurden, bzw von wow zurückgekommen sind, Daoc versaut haben. Die Spielkult von wow hatte immer mehr einzug in Doac gehalten. Man hörte so sachen, das ma ohne aktuelles Temp nicht mitgenommenn wird, obwohl das temp das man hatte cap war. aber halt nichts astralles und so weiter hatte. Fast wie der GAer Wahn in Wow.
Langeweile hatte ich nie. Ich hatte immer neue Idee was auszutesten. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich trotz zeilzeit seit beta bis zu meinem letzten daoc tag nicht alles gemacht hatte. 
Es gibt keine alternative zu daoc. das einzige was mir einigermassen beschäftigung gibt ist wow. aber das auch nur wegen meiner Geschwister und Freunde die Wow spielen.
Ich weis genau, das mich die sehnsucht wieder zurücktreben wird, zumindest für einen Monat. Ob es mehr wird, beweifel ich. Die ami server reizen mich nicht, und die EU server sind einfach zu leer geworden.


----------



## lambax2 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe gerade mal wieder in Erinnerungen geschwelt und mich an die glorreichen Tage in DAoC zurück erinnert. Nach langer und leider erfolgloser suche nach einem vergleichbaren Nachfolger bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen: „gibt es nicht“. Weder WoW, Warhammer, Aion, Rift und viele andere wo ich entweder die Beta gezockt habe oder sogar das komplette Spiel durch hab. Es gibt nichts vergleichbares. Nun habe ich durch Zufall diesen Thread gefunden, DAoC 2 wäre meines Erachtens nach nicht nur ein gutes Spiel, sondern auch wieder ein Meilenstein in der MMORPG-Welt. Ich nehme mir mal die Zeit und schreibe noch ein - zwei Anregungen, welche ich noch in einen neuen DAoC Teil hinzufügen würde, um neben dem sowieso schon brillanten Spielprinzips noch ein paar „neue“ Features einzubauen. 

Anmerkung: Rechtschreibfehler sind geschenkt!!
Anmerkung2: Grammatikfehler ebenfalls!! 


*Hauptstädte*

Jedes Reich verfügt wie gewohnt über eine Hauptstadt, anders als in den anderen MMORPG´s ist die Housingzone Bestandteil der Hauptstadt, es gibt praktisch keine Deko-Gebäude, jedes Gebäude was keine Grundfunktion hat (Trainer, Händler, Vault, etc..) kann entweder im gesamten oder auch Zimmerweise gemietet werden. An den Eingängen jedes Hauses gibt es entsprechen einen Briefkasten über denen z.B. Craftingaufträge übergeben werden können oder auch Nachrichten an den dort wohnenden Spieler hinterlassen werden können. Neben dem Briefkasten steht der Name und der Beruf des jeweiligen Mieters und ob er gerade Online ist. 

Das Auktionshaus
Wie in den meisten MMORPG´s gibt es natürlich auch ein Auktionshaus der einzige Unterschied ist das neben den Angebotsgebühren auch Steuern anfallen.

_Der Markt _
Zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit gibt es jeden Tag auf dem Marktplatz einen Markt, hier können die Spieler Ihre Waren ohne Abgabe von Steuern und Gebühren vertreiben. Sobald der Spieler auf dem Marktplatz ist, kann er die zu verkaufenden Waren in seinem Inventar markieren und einen Preis dafür festlegen. Der Käufer kann nun über den Marktsucher entsprechende Angebote einsehen und evtl. noch mit dem Verkäufer handeln. 

_Gilden der Berufe_
Es gibt zu jedem Beruf eine Craftergilde diese ist völlig unabhängig von den Spielergilden und eine Zugehörigkeit zu beiden ist auch möglich. Die Craftergilde bietet viele Möglichkeiten, so können z.B. Rezepte (Scrolls) nicht nur verkauft werden sondern auch gelehrt werden, der Spieler der eine „besondere“ Scroll hat und dieses Wissen teilen möchte hat hier die Möglichkeit das Wissen um diese Scroll an andere CrafterGildenmitglieder weiter zu geben. Warum sollte ein Crafter dies tun, nun er bekommt für das Teilen von Wissen weit mehr Erfahrungspunkte als durch das Craften selber. Besonders bemerkbar macht sich dies bei den Bannzauberern da es für einen einzelnen Spieler nahezu unmöglich ist alle Scrolls selber zu finden da sie sehr rar sind. Und das leveln im Crafterberuf sehr mühselig ist. 
Hat man besonders viele Scrolls geteilt so erhält der Spieler zusätzlich zu den normalen Craftertiteln noch den Titel Mentor. Dieses bringt wieder weitere Vorteile mit sich, die Rate an Fehlschlägen beim craften wird noch mal um ein paar Prozente gesenkt und die Qualität ein wenig besser. So ist man in der Lage sich neben seinen besonderen Taten im RvR oder PvM auch einen Namen als Crafter zu machen. 


*Rüstung & Waffen*

Man kann Rüstungsteile und Waffen durch das töten von Mobs erlangen diese haben schlechte bis zufrieden stellende Qualität. Für Waffen und Rüstungsteile guter Qualität ist man schon auf einen Crafter angewiesen z.B. einen Rüstungsmacher entsprechender Güte - Leder, Stoff, etc. oder einen Waffenschmied... und für sehr gute auf einen Crafter mit hoher Berufskunst und Rohstoffe mit entsprechender Qualität. 




*Crafter:*

Grundsätzlich ist man als Crafter auf die Miner angewiesen welche in den Minen, Plantagen, Wäldern, Schafherden oder Jagdgründen Rohstoffe sammeln und diese über einen Marktplatz an die Crafter verkaufen. Es geht natürlich auch beides, aber durch die geringe Ausbeute aus den Minen (es sei denn sie sind hoch im level - mehr dazu unter Rohstoffe) sollte man sich auf einen Beruf spezialisieren. 

Rüstungsschmied und Waffenschmied
Der Rüstungsschmied ist mit dem Waffenschmied der zweit teuerste, nicht nur weil man auf die seltenen Rohstoffe aus den Minen angewiesen ist, sondern auch weil für Rüstungen und Waffen oft auch Lederwaren und Hölzer Benutzt werden, welche nur von anderen Craftern hergestellt werden können. 
Er bezieht seine Rohstoffe von den Minern, Holzfällern, Tischlern und Schneidern.

Tischler
Der Holzspezialist wird für Unterprodukte vieler anderer Crafter gebraucht, ausserdem ist er der einzige welcher Bretter herstellen kann die benötigt werden
um die eigene Hauptstadt, Minen, Burgen, Plantagen, etc. auszubauen.
Er bezieht seine Rohstoffe vom Holzfäller und später auch vom Rüstungsschmied 

Der Schneider
Die Anlaufstelle für alle Stoffträger, ein schickes Gewand mit entsprechenden Stats, 
wird schon irgendwann unerlässlich. Neben den klassischen Stoffrüstungen stellt 
der Schneider auch Vorprodukte für den Waffen- und Rüstungsschmied her.
Er bezieht seine Rohstoffe von den Schäfern.

Der Bannzauberer
Der mit abstand teuerste Beruf, er brauch von allen anderen Craftern Rohstoffe und 
die seltenen Seelensteine, welche nur in besonders gefährlichen Zonen, speziell im 
Darkness Falls zu finden sind. Dafür wird der Bannzauberer später auch 
entsprechend entlohnt. Denn er kann jeder Waffe, Rüstung, ja sogar jedem Brett das zum Ausbau einer Burg (RvR-Keep) verwendet wird - einen magischen Bonus geben. (Stats aufwerten)

Bogner
Der Bogner ist einer der günstigsten Berufe, da er als Rohstoff mit wenigen Ausnahmen nur Holz vom Holzfäller braucht.

Anmerkung:
Jede Rasse und Klasse hat unterschiedliche Boni auf verschiedene Crafterberufe, 
so ist ein Elf deutlich besser als Bannzauberer geeignet als ein Firbolg und diesem 
fallen dafür Berufe wie Tischler, Waffenschmied oder Rüstungsschmied leichter. 



*Rohstoffe:*
Grundsätzlich gibt es alle Rohstoffe in verschiedenen Qualitäten und jeder Beruf zum sammeln dieser Rohstoffe wird desto länger und öfter er diesen Beruf ausübt, besser darin. Das zeichnet sich in der Abbaugeschwindigkeit und Menge des Resultats aus. 
Was ist hier anders als bei anderen Rollenspielen, einfach alles! z.B. braucht man um die höchste Stufe in diesem Beruf zu bekommen, einzig und allein die niedrigste Rohstoffart ernten. Am Beispiel des Miners, er kann vom einfachen Bergmann bis hin zum Geologen (höchster Rang) gelangen einzig allein durch den Abbau von Kupfer. Jedoch bringen bessere Rohstoffe mehr Erfahrung und mehr Geld auf den Marktplätzen und Händlern.

Miner:
Rohstoffe wie z.B. Kupfer werden in Minen abgebaut ein Schacht der zu beginn etwa 10m tief in den Berg geschlagen wurde wird mit jedem geschlagenen Stück Stein tiefer. Alle Spieler können gleichzeitig in einer Mine Arbeiten. Klar kommt so Gedrängel auf - allerdings desto länger die Tunnel werden, desto mehr Abzweigungen können entstehen, somit wird das potenzial expotentional größer. Allerdings kommen auch neue Gefahren wie sporadischer Steinschlag der einen Charakter das Licht ausknipsen kann und schwups bin ich wieder am Bindstein. Und dazu kommen Gefahren durch die erhöhte  Wahrscheinlichkeit das man auf Hohlräume stößt in denen gefährliche Monster warten. In dieser Situation ist man wieder auf eine Gruppe angewiesen, denn hinter jedem dieser Hohlräume befindet sich besonders Rohstoffreiches Gestein... weiter bieten diese Räume einen Zugang zur nächst tieferen Ebene, da man nur horizontal „Graben“ kann und die Hohlräume oft einen tieferen Schacht ermöglichen. Desto Tiefer man kommt desto wertvoller die Rohstoffe. Weiter kann man die Stollen auch Upgraden - dafür gibt es eine Gemeinschaftskasse - man kann hier ein paar Taler spenden, ist genug Geld gespendet worden, so bekommt der Stollen z.B. Stützbalken die den Steinschlag deutlich verringern. Mit weiteren Updates (die natürlich auch immer deutlich teuer werden) kommen halt immer bessere Feature, bis hin zum schienen System wo man mit einem Minenwagen (ähnlich wie ein Mount nur auf schienen) die Mine schnell durchqueren kann und somit schnell nach oben kommt um die gesammelten Rohstoffe im Vault abzulegen oder zu Verkaufen. 
Von diesen Stollen sollte es 3-4 pro Reich geben. Per zufallsverfahren wird einer der Stollen ausgewählt welcher dann in der Tiefsten Ebene einen Zugang zu Darkness Falls bietet. In dem ein unerschöpfliches Vorkommen des besten Rohstoffs liegt. 



*RvR*

Es gibt keine Instanzen in denen die Spieleranzahl begrenzt wird, wenn von einem Reich 100 Spieler mehr kämpfen, dann ist dieses eben im Vorteil. Jedes Reich bekommt sein eigenes RvR-Gebiet, es gibt keinen neutralen Boden! Von einem RvR-Gebiet zum anderen gibt es wie früher in DAoC, Walls. Diese werden nur spärlich bewacht und können von Stealthern auch umgangen werden bzw. gefahrlos durchschritten werden. 
Einen RvR Dungeon ausser das Darkness Falls gibt es nicht und soll es auch nicht geben. 


Keeps
Ein Keep (eine Burg) ist von 3-4 Türmen umgeben, einer der Türme bietet einen Unterirdischen Zugang zum Keep. Der Turm mit dem Zugang wird zufällig bei jeder Übernahme generiert. So ist es den Angreifen möglich, dass Keep von außen und von Innen anzugreifen. Für die Verteidiger wird so eines neues Problem geschaffen was einen Keepraid für beide Seiten noch spannender macht. Der Geheimgang kann durch einen erfahrenen Bannzauberer mit vielen Fallen und Schilden ausgerüstet werden, die den Angreifern das eindringen erschweren. Das Teleportieren zu einem Keep ist nur in der höchsten Ausbaustufe möglich. 


BG´s
wie gehabt.


Darkness Falls 
Das DF ist der wohl wichtigste Dungeon im Spiel. Bis ganz nach unten in den Höllenschlund hinab zusteigen ist allein oder mit einer guten Gruppe nicht schafbar, hier zählt gruppenübergreifendes Teamplay. Desto tiefer man sich vorkämpft um so größer und besser werden die Belohnungen. Untypisch aber besser als in anderen Spielen gibt es keine Items, lediglich große Mengen sehr wertvoller Rohstoffe aus denen ein sehr geübter Crafter entsprechend gute Waffen und Rüstungen machen kann. Weiter gibt es hier auch Scrolls (Anleitungen) für die verschiedenen Berufe zu finden, mit denen sich Items oder Bestandteile von besonders guten Items craften lassen.  Weiter lassen die Mobs hier auch die begehrten Seelensteine fallen die gerade von Bannzauberern wegen ihrer besonderen magischen Fähigkeiten begehrt werden. Der komplette Dungeon ist RvR-Gebiet, das heisst natürlich während des raidens ist auch auf entsprechende Gegner zu achten. Anders als im ersten Teil von DAoC können alle Fraktionen, egal wie viele Keeps sie halten ins DF. Allerdings hat die Fraktion, welche die meisten Keeps hält grundlegende Vorteile, sie verfügt über einen funktionierenden Bindstein im DF und hat viele kleine Vorposten in dem NPC´s für zusätzlichen Schutz vor Angreifern schützen. Diese sind zwar auch besiegbar, jedoch sind diese wieder nur mit einer großen Gruppe an Spielern schafbar. Weiter noch Respawnen diese Vorposten immer wieder und stellen für die Fraktionen, welche nicht die Mehrheit an Keeps hält ein ärgerliches Hindernis da. Zusätzlich laufen Wachen der Besitzfraktion durchs DF, diese haben nicht nur den Vorteil das sie zusätzlichen Schutz vor Angreifern bieten, sie sind auch in der Lage Tote welche auf Ihrer Patrouille liegen wieder zu beleben. 


Rüstungen und Waffen der NPC
Grundsätzlich sind die NPC-Wachen nur sehr spärlich ausgerüstet, es gibt aber die Möglichkeit in der Hauptstadt alte Waffen und Rüstungen der Armee zu spenden. So kann es vorkommen das man Plötzlich auf NPC Wachen im RvR (DF eingeschlossen) trifft die exakt die selbe verzauberte Waffe tragen die Ihr einst getragen habt. Neben Waffen können auch Gelder gespendet werden. Wenn eine Gilde sich entscheidet besonders große Beträge und Waffen zu spenden, so tragen die NPC-Wachen auch das entsprechende Wappen/Emblem der Gilde. 



So mir fallen natürlich noch hunderte weitere Ideen ein, aber das wäre Neuerungen von den es noch nicht viele gibt und die auch das Spielgeschehen in vielerlei hinsicht interessant machen würden...

Marco


----------



## Defari (5. Mai 2011)

Hefti schrieb:


> Ich habe nie wieder soviel Spielspaß gehabt wie in DaoC. Rückblickend vermisse ich die Zeit vor New Frontiers extrem. Die Zeit wo ich mit meinem Minnesänger Poety durch Hibernia oder Midgard gerast bin. DaoC hatte für alle etwas zu bieten und ich bereue keine Sekunde die ich in dieses Spiel investiert habe. Im Gegenteil manchmal wünsche ich mir die guten alten Zeiten zurück. Im nachhinein, jetzt wo die Deutschen Server down sind, ärgere ich mich das ich keine Screenshots bzw. kleine Videos gemacht habe.
> 
> Es war eine tolle Community und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Server Lyonesse. Sowas gibts kein zweites mal.



Falls es dich noch immer interessiert, ich hätte massenhaft Bilder von Lyo/Alb 

Grüsse, Defari


----------



## Tonkra (13. Mai 2011)

Sevoif schrieb:


> des ganzen Konzepts, durch eben neuer Grafik, neue Instanzen etc etc. Und ich bin auch der festen Überzeugung, würde man Dark Age of Camelot "2" mit guter Werbung, neuem Gewand neuem Spielstart (also von 0) neu Veröffentlichen, würde das wohl ein sehr guter Neustart werden. Und Gewiss fehlten mir die tollen PvM Gebiete. Das Spiel driftete einfach zu sehr in Richtung RvR.
> 
> Würde ein neues DAoC kommen...ich wäre dabei



was ihr immer mit instanzen habt... nur zur erinnerung.. DAOC hatte GAR KEINE Boss-raid-instanzen.. war es dadurch weniger schlecht? ich fande es -gerade- geil, das alles openworld war, keine ladescreens und nicht alles in gruppeninstanzen gepresst hat.

warhammer szenarios, pvp nach zeit und fahnenpunkte zu spielen... also ganz ehrlich, das hatte sich sowas von ausgelutsch nach 2 monaten... da fand ich die persistenten battlegrounds in DAOC WESENTLICH geiler. und intsanzen dungeons und deren bosse immer nach schema f wiederholt zu säubern ist kein spass.. scheiß instanzierungen seit wow.

keine ahnung wie ein ex-daocler das gut finden kann!


----------



## Beastiary (13. August 2011)

Tonkra schrieb:


> was ihr immer mit instanzen habt... nur zur erinnerung.. DAOC hatte GAR KEINE Boss-raid-instanzen.. war es dadurch weniger schlecht? ich fande es -gerade- geil, das alles openworld war, keine ladescreens und nicht alles in gruppeninstanzen gepresst hat.



Und das OHNE lags!!! Lags traten nur auf wenn mehr als 100 Mann auf einem Fleck zusammen kamen aber selbst da hielt sich das in Grenzen... einfacher Trick war ja damals, Umhänge ausblenden und Schilde wegpacken (für die nicht DAoCler, auf diesen Gegenständen waren die Gildensymbole zu sehen).

Bei einem DAoC 2 wäre ich auch direkt dabei, da würd ich sogar Star Wars stehen lassen ^^


----------



## Piewke (26. November 2011)

....ach ich war schon eewig hier nicht drin ...bin heute mal durch zufall aufs thema draufgestoßen ....daoc...war mit absatnd das beste mmo ever...ich habs seit beta gespielt und bin einer der ersten freiherren gewesen...=)...obs ein 2ten teil geben sollte von daoc !!??....ich kann nur JA dazu sagen nur es sollte nix verändert werden was pvp system angeht ....es ist das beste pvp system was ich je in einem mmo erlebt habe ...und auch was teamplay angeht!..was man verändern kann ist die quest freundlichkeit....für die rpler ...neu rüstsets und grafic etc...am spiel und global cooldown und alles sollte nicht gepfuscht werden ...das hat ja alles den reiz ausgemacht ....


----------



## Loreador (6. Januar 2012)

@all

Dieser Thread lässt mich in Erinnerungen schwelgen... Ich war Hibbie  
Habe das Spiel auch nur bis zu SI Erweiterungen gespielt...  

DAOC war    das beste MMORPG... Ich kenne noch heute nichts vergleichbares... es schmerzt mich, das es keinen würdigen Nachfolger gibt 

Statt WAR hätte man lieber DAOC 2 rausbringen sollen... Man darf ja noch träumen... 

DAOC... Danke für die gute Zeit. Ohne dich würde es andere Spiele garnicht geben...


----------



## Solonia (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich muss auch sagen, dass DAoC das Beste MMO ist, das ich gespielt habe.
Kurz nach der Beta war ich auf Lyo/Alb vertreten ( auch n Albi  ) und habe dann bis kurz vor LotM gespielt und musste leider mitansehen wie sehr viele zu WoW gewechselt sind.
Ich habe Wow probiert, ist mir persönlich aber viel zu kitschig bzw. kindisch mit den ganzen Farben, ich finde es hat keine Bestimmte Richtung wo es hin geht, sondern hat von allen ein bisschen aber nichts Richtiges. Danach habe ich Aion gespielt und war von der Grafik sehr begeistert, auch finde ich dass es sehr bunt war, nur war das nicht zu viel und passte allem in allem zusammen. Leider waren die Leute das, was mich verjagt hat. Dort vermisste ich das persönliche, das füreinandner achten und nach Gruppen suchen und sich in der Gruppe zu unterhalten und nicht anzuschweigen. Was mich auch gestört hat, dass in Aion NICHTS ohne TS ging. Überall wo ich war, war TS und bei Raids egal ob Abyss oder normale Dungeons war TS-Pflicht! Das finde ich sehr schade.
Vor kurzem habe ich Rift angefangen, also kann ich noch keine genaue Meinung abgeben, da es dafür noch zu früh ist. Aber der Anfang gefällt mir. Nur leider ist keines der Spiele mit DAoC vergleichbar!

Ich fand es immer aufregend und gerade das RvR hat da sehr viel mit ausgemacht. Für mich persönlich waren aber auch die anderen Spieler sehr wichtig. Ich bin zum Schluss raus sehr oft stundenlang nur in Camelot oder in Lyonesse gesessen und habe mit anderen einfach nur gechattet bzw. geredet. Was ich auch noch sehr toll finde, und das bei den anderen Spielen nur begrenzt gibt, ist, dass jede Rasse in einem anderen Anfangsgebiet gestartet hat. Ich will nicht mit 5 verschiedenen Rassen immer an der gleichen Stelle anfangen und alles immer und immer wieder machen. Da vergeht einem auch die Spiellust.

Sollte ein DAoC 2 rauskommen? - Ja!

Ich würde, so wie viele Meinungen, auch nur die Grafik verbessern. Ich brauche in einem Spiel auch keine bunten Farben und Motorräder mit denen ich rumfahren kann...

Sollte es rauskommen, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei =)

LG Solonia (Lyo/Alb)

P.S.: Sollten welche da sein, die mich kennen, meldet euch, wäre darüber sehr entzückt


----------



## Tonkra (4. März 2012)

wo ist die petition für ein DAOC2? ich unterschreib...

diese theme park MMorpgs sind nicht mehr zum aushalten... sandbox MMorpg.. wo bist du -.-


----------



## lambax2 (5. März 2012)

die Petition auf www.daoc2.com gibt es leider nicht mehr...  Jedoch denke ich nicht das EA/Mythic sich durchringen werden und einen zweiten Teil wirklich nochmal anzustoßen, obwohl sich eine solche Entwicklung finanziell rechnen würde. Aber da es EA selber finanziell nicht gerade blendend geht werden sie - denke ich - keine Feldversuche starten. Zumal Mythic ja schon einmal eine Finanzspritze von EA für die entwicklung von Warhammer bekommen hatte und dieser Titel ja nun eindeutig geflopt ist. 

Wir bräuchten einfach jemanden der 1 - 1,5 Millionen EUR investieren möchten, dann die Rechte von EA kaufen und das neue Spiel entwickeln...  Ansätze gibt es ohne Ende im Internet (z.B. DAoC Umsetzung auf CrysisEngine http://mharjula.blogspot.com/) oder FreeShart Server auf denen letztendlich ja eine komplette DAoC welt läuft (http://www.uthgard.net) und die auch relativ gut besucht sind. Naja Fakt ist ohne das Geld für eine vernünfitge Kampagne läuft da nischt.

Fazit DAoC 2 äusserst unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Tavoran (28. Mai 2012)

das war ein Versehen


----------



## Tavoran (28. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen daoc 2 ist hier zu finden. Die GW2 Leute haben sich vieles von daoc im rvr abgeschaut. Lest euch das mal durch. Wenn GW2 nur annähernd das WvW (RvR) so gestaltet, wie beschrieben, dann ist es m.E. wirklich als daoc-Nachfolger anzusehen.


----------



## myxir21 (29. Mai 2012)

Nein leider nicht.

GW2 basiert eher auf 1vs1 balancing und nicht auf Realm vs Realm Balancing. 

GW2 bietet eine grundlegende Funktion welche DAOC bot nicht an. Nämlich die Individualität der Reiche. So trat das Reich Hibernia mit total anderen Klassen an als die Reiche Midgard und Albion. Schon der Style und der mytologische Hintergrund der Fraktionen war von Reich zu Reich total anders. Das ist ein nicht zu verachtender Aspekt, welcher bei GW2 nicht der Fall ist. Bei GW2 besitzt Partei A die gleichen Klassen, Bonis und Ausrüstung wie Partei B.

Das Prinzip wird sich zeigen ob es toll ist, sicher ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung. Aber DAOC Nachfolger ist es sicher nicht. GW2 ist zu stark auf ESport getrimmt, welches mit DAOC niemals möglich ist/war.

Die Chance auf einen DAOC Nachfolger sind bei Elder Scrolls MMO um einiges höher welches wohl explizit verschiedene Reiche / Parteien bieten wird. Nicht zuletzt weil da der Matt Firor das Sagen hat, welcher ein Producer ist, der massgeblich zum Erfolg von DAOC beigetragen hat.

Ausserdem ist DAOC nicht nur RvR wie viele denken mögen. DAOC bot meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes PVE, ein brauchbares Crafting (die gecrafteten Items gehören zu den besten im Spiel), keine Itemspirale sowie eine hervorragendes Housing, sowie ein Belohnungssystem in Form von Reichsrängen, Master Levels etc. Zudem waren die Burgen im RVR nicht nur einfache Festungen, sondern konnten aufgewertet werden und mit NPC versehen werden (Händler, Wachen verschiedener Arten etc). Burgen nehmen auch Einfluss auf das Umland indem sie Bonis geben und Wachen ausschicken an Schlüsselpunkte. Ich kenne GW2 zuwenig, aber ich glaube nicht das diese Features auch in GW2 zu finden sind. Zudem war die RVR Zone riesig. Sie alleine hatte schon die Grösse von Azeroth


----------



## Tavoran (31. Mai 2012)

... wenn du daoc 1:1 umgesetzt haben willst, dann mußt du eben daoc spielen 

Die "Faszination daoc" beruht auch auf das feeling der damaligen Zeit. Heute gibt es ja ein Releasedatum nach dem anderen, was neue MMO´s angeht.

Sicher hast du recht, wenn du die 3 verschiedenen Reiche, das PvE, die individuellen, reichspezifischen Klassen und das hervorragende Craftingsystem ins Gespräch bringst. 

Aber bei GW2 hast du 3 Fraktionen(Server) und damit RvR (WvW) in einer dafür vorgesehenen Zone. Sogar mit den Relis vergleichbare "Stärkekugeln" (5% mehr Stärke je Server). Die kann jeder Server vom anderen erobern. Wenn alle von einem Server erobert werden, hat der entsprechende Server +15% Kraft.

Das PvE ist in GW2 m. E. nicht nur ein untergeordneter Aspekt sondern steht gleichbereichtigt zum RvR (WvW). Es gibt viele GW-Spieler, die explezit nicht PvP machen wollen. Und das müssen sie auch nicht.

Viele Dinge, wie z. B. die RR und damit verbundenen Fähigkeiten bevorzugten die Vielspieler. Casuals hatten das Nachsehen. Das diese Farmerei bei GW2 nicht mehr existiert, genau so wie das Item-Gehetze, das ist mir als Casualspieler mehr als recht!


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juni 2012)

GW2 mag vom PvP her toll sein, sicherlich besser, als alles, was in letzter Zeit so rauskam, aber wie Daoc spielt es sich auf keinen Fall. Das Skillsystem ist komplett anders. Außerdem gibt es keine zusätzlichen Fähigkeiten durch etwas wie Reichsränge oder Masterlevel. Das ganze Endgame beruht darauf, dass du dir Items mit besserem Aussehen holen kannst und das war es. Daoc war da ganz anders. Es gab zwar keine Itemspirale, wie in den meisten aktuellen Theme-Park-Spielen, aber es gab im Endgame sehr wohl noch einige Dinge, die man sich erst mühsam besorgen musste. Drops aus ML-Raids, Artefakte und gecraftete Items. Die Mischung machte es. Es gibt auch keine 3 Fraktionen, eigentlich gibt es überhaupt keine Fraktionen, sondern nur verschiedene Rassen. Ich habe Jahre lang Daoc gespielt und inzwischen auch im Rahmen der Beta schon viel von GW2 gesehen. Letzteres ist nicht schlecht, fühlt sich aber völlig anders an, als ein Daoc.

Wenn etwas ein inoffizieller Daoc-Nachfolger werden könnte, dann TESO. Allerdings hab ich auch da meine Zweifel. Bisher scheinen sie sich sehr stark an GW2 zu orientieren, was man so lesen kann.



Tavoran schrieb:


> Viele Dinge, wie z. B. die RR und damit verbundenen Fähigkeiten bevorzugten die Vielspieler. Casuals hatten das Nachsehen. Das diese Farmerei bei GW2 nicht mehr existiert, genau so wie das Item-Gehetze, das ist mir als Casualspieler mehr als recht!



Nicht zwangsläufig. Ich bin kein Vielspieler und vermisse in GW2 dennoch etwas wie ein RR-System. Es dient mir einfach als zusätzlichen Ansporn. Dieser "jeder hat alles und alle sind gleich" - Gedanke in GW2 ist genau das, was mich langweilt. Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich habe eben gerne was, wo ich mich hochspielen kann und wo ich meinen Char stetig verbessern kann. Das macht für mich ein Rollenspiel aus. In Daoc freute ich mich immer wie ein Schnitzel, wenn ich im Rang gestiegen war und mir neue Fähigkeiten kaufen konnte. Wenn ich etwas will, wo alle gleich sind, dann zock ich BF3. Wobei - selbst da kann man weitere Waffen durch den jeweiligen Rang freischalten.


----------



## thessy (5. Juli 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass mit Elder Scrolls am ehesten das alte DAoC Feeling zustande kommt, ich hoffe nur dass die Engine von denen anständig abgeändert wird.
Wenn es so läuft wie in SWTOR, dann wars das für das Spiel.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2012)

Warten wir es einfach mal ab. Nur weil Star Wars performance-technisch sehr bescheiden lief, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass hierfür die Schuld zwingend an der eigentlichen Engine zu suchen ist.
Du könntest die beste Engine der Welt einkaufen und hättest deswegen noch lange nicht gezwungenermaßen ein hochperformantes Spiel. Wie auch Matt Firor schon sagte - und der wird es wohl mit am besten wissen - bringt die beste Engine alleine überhaupt nichts, wenn die Entwickler, die letztendlich dann damit arbeiten und sie auf ihre Anforderungen hin anpassen, nichts taugen. Und gerade, wenn du dir Star Wars anschaust, dann hast du da zu Release viele Unzulänglichkeiten gesehen, die nicht unbedingt darauf schließen ließen, dass da an jeder Ecke des Spiels die geballte Kompetenz gearbeitet hätte. Nehmen wir nur mal den Schatten, der auch einem alten Nintendo hätte entspringen können. Die Verzögerungen der Skills, oder das Nichtvorhandensein von AA im Jahre 2011, weil sie damit noch Probleme hatten. Also, da gab es schon einiges, was mich stark daran zweifeln ließ, ob die grottige Performance ausschließlich auf die Engine zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## Lancegrim (27. September 2012)

Ich weiß der Thread ist uralt, dennoch.

Also die Engine von SWToR an sich ist prima, grandios sogar. Aber da BW die Engine damals gekauft hat und keinerlei Arbeit mehr reingesteckt hat, keinerlei Upgrades, nix... das war der Fehler. Selbst die Macher der Engine sagten das die Engine nicht bereit ist für ein Spiel, das war BW egal, die haben se so schlampig übernommen und nix dran gemacht.

Schaut einfach mal bei Youtube, was die Hero Engine alles kann. Aber bei Elder Scrolls Online kommt die Hero Engine garnicht zum Einsatz, sondern sie diente nur als ganz ganz grobes Grudngerüst.


----------



## lambax2 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also an alle die Spiele wie WoW, GW2, StarWars/Trek & Co mit DAoC vergleichen wollen oder versuchen gleiche Ansätze zu finden... es gibt sie nicht! 

DAoC war (bzw. ist) unvergleichbar. Die Spieleentwickler von Mythic haben damals auf ein völlig anderes Spielkonzept gesetzt als es die MMOG Publisher heute tun. Heute ist das miteinander Messen immer auf PvP (also EIN Spieler vs. EIN Spieler) ausgelegt. Es gibt eine grobe Formel die man immer anwenden kann wenn man ein Spiel mit DAoC vergleichen möchte: "kann ein Heiler einen Tank besiegen" - trifft das zu, dann ist das Spiel so weit es geht von DAoC entfernt. In DAoC bestand der Sinn (sowohl im PVE als auch RvR) darin das die Spieler vereint spielen. Eine Heiler Klasse ist ein Supporter in DAoC - natürlich kann er einen auf 3 % runtergeschlagenen Tank auch flach machen, aber das muss er gar nicht tun, denn dafür gibt es eben die Tanks in seiner Gruppe... 

Gleiches Beispiel lässt sich auf Caster anwenden, ein Caster im Nahkampf sollte immer ein One/Two-Hit für einen Tank sein. Hey ein Caster trägt eine Stoffrobe, wenn da nen dicker Troll ankommt und mit seiner riesigen Axt zuhaut, dann darf der Caster keine Chance haben - Anders herum muss der Caster auf Distanz soviel Dmg machen das der Tank nicht an ihn herankommt. Eben das ist was DAoC ausmacht du brauchst eine Gruppe die eben möglichst viele Charakterklassen vereint um gute Chancen im RvR oder PvE zu haben. 

Weiter möchte ich meinem Vorredner recht geben, Crafting ist kein Zeitvertreib in DAoC. In fast allen MMOG´s sind die gegracfteten Items so schlecht das sie niemand trägt. Wozu dann noch die Crafter? In DAoC schmiede ich eine Rüstung mit gut 20 Anläufen damit sie wirklich perfekt ist. Dann kommen die Bannzauber rauf und ich habe ein Unikat. Ein perfekt auf meine Spielweise angepasstes Item. 

Weiter noch kann man in DAoC eine Klasse auf hunderte verschiedene Arten spielen. Das ist stark abhängig von Skillung + Rüstung + Bannzauber + Reichsränge ... hier gibt es hunderte verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Während in anderen Spielen der Charakter zu 90 % über seine Skills entschieden wird, sicher kommt es auch dort auf die Ausrüstung an, jedoch verbessere ich nur den (mehr oder weniger) einen Skillbaum den ich wähle. 

In WoW zum Beispiel gibt es pro Klasse mehr oder weniger nur einen Weg der Skillung, es gibt zwar hunderte Möglichkeiten aber nur eine Sinnvolle. Während bei DAoC entscheidend ist mit wem Spiele ich zusammen. Demnach statte ich auch meinen Charakter mit Rüstung, Zauber, Skillung und Reichsfähigkeiten aus.

Bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel aber wer 2002-2004 kein DAoC gespielt hat und nie an RelicRaids mit 300-500 Mann (je Seite) gekämpft hat - der kann sich einfach nicht ausmalen wie genial dieses Spielkonzept war. Selbstverständlich sind WoW / GW2 & Co auch schöne Spiele, aber das sind alles mehr oder minder Solo Games die nicht darauf ausgelegt sind in Gruppen von mindestens 8 Spielern zu spielen. 

Das Leveln in DAoC.

Leveln in DAoC hies, die berühmt berüchtigten Spots abzugrasen und zu schauen wo eine Gruppe ist der man sich anschliessen kann. In diesen Gruppen wurde ZUSAMMEN gespielt, teilweise über Stunden oder sogar Tage, daraus bildeten sich Gilden, Allianzen und sehr gute Freundschaften. Heute in den MMOG´s ist eine Gilde nur noch eine Nebensache, da man ja auch alleine losziehen kann und Questen kann. Das Questen ist eigentlich das schlimmste was dazu kam, sicherlich ist dies ein einfacher weg schnell im Level voran zu kommen, aber eben dieses nimmt dir die Freiheit das Spiel wirklich zu entdecken. In DAoC war Leveln Arbeit! Zu beginn (Jahr 2001-2002) hat man für lvl 1 - 50 Wochen oder Monate gebraucht. Aber dies war auch nicht schlimm, da der Content des Spiels nicht so groß war, es war wichtiger mit den richtigen Leuten die Abenteuer zu bestreiten. Heute zählt nur noch schnell schnell schnell ich will der Beste sein. In DAoC gab es keinen Besten, vielleicht die Beste Gruppe oder beste Gilde aber keine einzelne Person (Schleicher mal ausgenommen). 

Noch ein gutes Beispiel. Ich habe in DAoC fast zwei Jahre lang auf der Seite der Hibs gespielt. Midgard und Albion kamen für mich gar nicht in Frage, ich habe diese Realms gehasst. Warum? Naja ich hatte meine Freunde in Hibernia und wenn man 2-5 mal die Woche zusammen mit Freunden gegen andere Reiche in den Krieg zieht dann ist man dem eigenen Reich sehr loyal gegenüber. Das sind sachen die ich in den neuen Spielen vermisse. Klar hatte ich bei WoW auch meine Gilde aber gebraucht habe ich diese ausschließlig nur für PvP oder die Raid-Dungeons. Dort wurde weder zusammen getwinkt noch hat man zusammen gecraftet, die Gildenhäuser ausgebaut oder ganze Gildendörfer gegründet. 

Zu meiner Trumpfzeit (in DAoC) hat man für ein gutes Equipment ca. 9-20 Platin gebraucht, davon mussten Rohstoffe besorgt werden, crafter und bannzauberer bezahlt werden und und und...  Wenn man gut war hat man zu der Zeit etwa 0,1 - 0,2 Platin am Tag gemacht. Was ich damit meine ist, wenn du bei DAoC dein Equipment fertig hattest, sind rund 4-10 Wochen vergangen, dann hast du deine Reichspunkte gesammelt (1 Jahr -  open End), dazu kamen Master Level, Champion Level etc... Man hat seinen Charakter geliebt, es war das wirklich virtuelle Abbild deiner selbst (oder dem was du gerne sein wolltest) Ich habe nie zuvor, nie danach und werde auch nie in Zukunft wieder soviel Zeit und Liebe in den Aufbau eines Charakters stecken wie ich es zu Zeiten von DAoC gemacht habe (Ausnahme DAoC 2 kommt irgendwann raus ^^) 

Das Fazit ist: Ein Spiel wie DAoC, wird es wahrscheinlich nie wieder geben, es war wie als kleines Kind auf dem Abenteuerspielplatz zu spielen. Dieses Erlebnis sucht seines gleichen und kann definitiv keines der aktuell erhältlichen Spiele bieten. (Solo Games mal ausgenommen - aber nicht einmal die schaffen dieses Feeling).


----------



## Dreviak (1. Oktober 2012)

@ lambax2

/sign. Die heutigen Spieler sind sowas garnicht mehr gewohnt und nur verwöhnt von Komfort und der Schnelllebigkeit eines MMORPG. Aber wer weiss, vll entwickelt sich ein TESO zu einen "würdigen" Nachfolger. Irgendein Entwickler aus der alten DAoC Zeit muss doch sehen, was den Spielern fehlt, verdammich!


----------



## Jockey696 (12. April 2013)

Evt. ein würdiger DAoC-Nachfolger: www.camelotunchained.com


----------



## Tavoran (26. April 2013)

Camelot: Unchained sieht sehr, sehr interessant aus! Habe mich schon finanziell beteiligt, damit das Projekt realisiert wird.

Forum D/En hier.


----------

